# Würfel verhalten der Spieler von anderen Servern



## Savin (22. Dezember 2009)

Hi 

Weiß nicht ob es bei euch auch so ist aber ich habe mindestens 1 mal am tag wenn ich in einer ini bin eine gruppe die komplett nicht weiß wie sie würfeln soll.
Damit mein ich so was wie: Boss down und es wird gewürfelt. Man sicht wie der Krieger tank auf denn DD Ring need macht einfach so.
                                     Ich mach auch need weil ich als dd mit bin und denn brauch. Ich frage ihn warum er need einfach macht.
                                     Er sagt er brauch ihn für Fury equip ist ja nicht schlimm aber ich als dd hab eigentlich first auf denn ring und
                                     tank second. Aber natürlich wollte er es nicht einsehn wie immer -.-. Natürlich hat er mir dann denn ring weg 
                                     gewürfelt.
Als Begründung meinte er ja er sei Tank und daher dürfte er so was.

Daher meine frage ist es bei euch auch öfters so ? 
Haben auf einmal Tanks irgendwie sonder rechte ?
Wenn ich in irgend einer weiße falsch informiert bin wie mann würfelt dann bin ich gerne bereit für Aufklärung.

Lg


----------



## Darussios (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich will hier niemanden über einen Kamm scheren, aber ich hab beobachtet, dass viele Tanks eine Art Größenwahn entwickeln.
Ich lvl grad meinen Mage hoch und muss da auch u.a. Instanzen rein so heut Bollwerk.

Der Tank zieht die Mobgruppe, hält die Aggro ohne Probleme.
Ich mach Blizzard drauf, damit die Mobs schneller down gehen und er hält nach wie vor perfekt die Aggro.

Aber dann "<Tank> has left the group."

Auf Ignore setzen und gut ist.
Zum Glück sinds net die Healer die sind net so einfach zu ersetzen wie Tanks.

PS: Diverse Kontakte auf meiner FL erlebten ähnliches und das mehrfach.


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2009)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass er dich nei wieder sieht tendiert gegen 0. Aus logischer Sicht ist es korrekt dass er alles mitnimmt was nur geht.


----------



## Cooler54 (22. Dezember 2009)

hmm naja musst ja auch bedenken das die meisten tanks die ihr second specc equipen wollen einfach schneller ran kommen beim neuen gruppen tool als tank... glaub viele gehen lieber als tank mit(2sec für grp) als als dd(2-10min) klar ist das falsch was der gemacht hat könnte davor mal fragen ob jmnd need auf die sachen hätte und ob er mitwürfeln dürfe...

mfg


----------



## Athlos (22. Dezember 2009)

Normal ist das auch so nur manche machen einen auf Ego, weil es nur sich selbst als wichtig sehen und die anderen sie mal kreuzweise können.
Nebenbei wegen des würfelverhalten ich würfel imer Bedarf auf die Gefrorene Kugel. 
Warum? Ganz einfach würfeln alle Bedarf kann keiner die Kugel ninjalooten.


----------



## Sypher (22. Dezember 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemanden über einen Kamm scheren, aber ich hab beobachtet, dass viele Tanks eine Art Größenwahn entwickeln.
> Ich lvl grad meinen Mage hoch und muss da auch u.a. Instanzen rein so heut Bollwerk.



Ich tank auch viele Gruppen durch Innis, und nehm mindestens 60% des Loots mit, aber nur nach Absprachen, das nervt die anderen gerne mal, wenn ich nach nem Bosskill noch naiv frage: 
"Braucht das keiner? Kann ich das haben?"

Tanks wollen auch schaden machen und ich als Druide im besonderen will auch Heilen, deswegen reiß ich mir auch gerne alles unter den Nagel was droppt. Aber nur wenns keiner Braucht.

Meine Würfelregel:
TankItem: Need ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste
Dämätschitem: nach Absprache mit den DD´s
HeilItem: Nach Absprache mit Magiern/Heilern

Gruß dat Shiva


----------



## Lord Gama (22. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass er dich nei wieder sieht tendiert gegen 0. Aus logischer Sicht ist es korrekt dass er alles mitnimmt was nur geht.



Meinst du nicht eher die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass er dich wieder sieht ist gleich 0? /klugscheißen off

Ich hab auch erlebt dass die Tanks etwas verrückt spielen. Gestern sind auch 2 off gegangen weil ihn ein DD  DD-Klamotten weggewürfelt hat... sowas gibts überall. Und nur weil man sich wahrscheinlich nicht wieder sieht  muss man ja nicht gleich antisozial sein. Es gab in der Geschichte eine Volksgruppierung die ähnliche dachte...


----------



## Lebensfee (22. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kann an dem Verhalten nichts Schlimmes finden. Das Würfelsystem lässt doch genau das zu. Ich frage doch in einer Zufallsgruppe nicht auch noch ob jemand anderes Need hat. Das mache ich gerne in Gildenraids, das wars dann aber auch. Mir wurde oft genug selber etwas weggewürfelt. Glyphe "ruhig Blut" rein und weiterzocken ^^


----------



## Düstermond (22. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass er dich nei wieder sieht tendiert gegen 0.



Das heisst die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man sich wieder sieht geht gegen 100%?
Find ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Darussios (22. Dezember 2009)

> Also ich kann an dem Verhalten nichts Schlimmes finden. Das Würfelsystem lässt doch genau das zu. Ich frage doch in einer Zufallsgruppe nicht auch noch ob jemand anderes Need hat. Das mache ich gerne in Gildenraids, das wars dann aber auch. Mir wurde oft genug selber etwas weggewürfelt. Glyphe "ruhig Blut" rein und weiterzocken ^^



Need>Gier gibts net umsonst sonst hätte man einfach Need&Gier lassen können und das ganze "Würfelwurf" nennen können.
Außerdem schaff du es mal, deine Glyphe "ruhig Blut" zu aktivieren, wenn du als Healer in eine Ini mehrere Male gehst, um ein Healitem zu kriegen und dann kommt ein Tankpala daher und würfelt Need drauf mit der Begründung "Brauchs für Heal-2nd-Equip" und gewinnt auch noch.

First Need>Second Need gibts net umsonst als ungeschriebene Regel.


----------



## ambrador (22. Dezember 2009)

Hab jetzt mit zwei Chars den kleinen süßen Mopsi und hatte einmal einen nicht-crit-immun Tank in PdC und einmal haben sich der Healer und Tank gestritten, bis keiner mehr Bock hatte.

Mit anderen Worten: kein Loot-Ärger, zum allergrößten Teil heftigst überequippte Gruppen, häufig wurden die Erfolge versucht, wenn sie noch jemand brauchte, von >200 Random waren 198 in Ordnung und bestimmt mehr als 80 offensichtlich lustig und nett.

Und selbst, wenn ich ein Teil mal nicht bekomme: geh ich halt gleich wieder los, die Gruppen finden sich jetzt ja problemlos.


----------



## R92CP (22. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin einer solcher Tanks.
Wenn ich random unterwegs bin und ich benötige etwas, dann neede ich [was höchstens in den neuen hc`s passiert], egal für welchen Specc.
Grund: Was geht mich das EQ anderer Spieler von anderen Server an?
Man muss sehen, wie man selbst mit dem Arsch an die Wand kommt.
Weiterhin kriegt man es ja eh nicht gedankt, bzw. irgendwie vergütet, wenn man anderen den vortritt lässt, die man nie wieder sehen wird.

Deshalb... need und fertig.


----------



## Gerti (22. Dezember 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> HeilItem: Nach Absprache mit Magiern/Heilern
> 
> Gruß dat Shiva



Das verstehe ich nicht? fragst du den pala, ob du die platte haben kannst? oder gehts nur um stoffitems? brauchen da magier nicht dasselbe wie priester und hexer?
und wie definierst du ein heileritem? mit mp5? ohne mp5? mit hit, ohne hit? hat ein heiler item wille oder keinen wille?

Achja, mein Tank soll tanken und keinen DMG machen, deshalb würfle ich auf keine DD klamotten, esseidenn die braucht  keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab den Char mir ja erstellt, um zu tanken und ich drücke mich immer davor dmg zu machen, dafür hab ich ja meine hexe


----------



## Vizard (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab es zwar schon einmal irgendwo erwähnt aber naja.
Wenn ich als Tank in eine der neuen Heros gehe und ein Tankitem droppt wird es zu 99,9%iger Sicherheit von einem DD DK oder auch Retri Pala weggewürfelt.
Die denken nicht einmal daran den Tank zu Fragen ob er das Item benötigen kann da wird einfach darauf Need gemacht weil man den dummen Tank ja eh nie wieder sieht da kann man ruhig alles nehmen was droppt.
Und wenn man sie danach darauf hinweist wird wortlos die Gruppe verlassen.
Hab das zwar auch schon erwähnt aber man sollte echt einführen das bestimmte Items nur mit bestimmter Skillung erwürfelt werden können damit sowas nichtmehr vorkommt.

&#8364;dit: Das Tankschwert aus Grube von Saron Hero nun schon das 7te mal weggewürfelt. WOHOO!!

MfG Vizard


----------



## BIGBoomkin (22. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Also ich bin einer solcher Tanks.
> Wenn ich random unterwegs bin und ich benötige etwas, dann neede ich [was höchstens in den neuen hc`s passiert], egal für welchen Specc.
> Grund: Was geht mich das EQ anderer Spieler von anderen Server an?
> Man muss sehen, wie man selbst mit dem Arsch an die Wand kommt.
> ...



Das ja mal Hart und das gibst du auch noch so zu!oO
Was bist du den für ein kleiner scheisser?
Aber ich sag dir nur eins du kleiner Hans alles im Leben Recht sich!
Und wenn ich so einen Hoschie wie dir begegene dann erstell ich mir einen char auf seinem server und Flame ihn erst mal im Handelschannel mal gucken vielleicht transe ich sogar für nen paar wochen um ihn das leben auf seinem server zu versauen^^
Bestimmt bist du im Rl auch so ein Versager!
mann mann /spit 
sry an alle anderen aber ich hasse solche selbstgefälligen assies!


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Das heisst die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man sich wieder sieht geht gegen 100%?
> Find ich jetzt nicht.



Danke für die Korrektur. Das "nie" muss natürlich weg.
Fakt ist eben dass es eine Zweckgemeinschaft ist, bei der sich jeder der Nächste ist. 
Einige haben ihr Benehmen besser in Griff als andere, aber je unpersönlicher es ist desto geringer die Hemmschwelle.


----------



## Talismaniac (22. Dezember 2009)

ich machs einfach immer so, ich geh in hc inis um mein dd eq zu verbessen (geh als dd mit) und mit den marken kaufe ich mir heal eq, oder wenn ich mal glück hab und auf ein tolles item gier würfle, freu ich mich auch.
edit: auf gefrorene kugeln wird nur dann geneeded wenn vor mir einer bedarf drückt, ganz einfach.


----------



## Trollzacker (22. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich mit meinem Pala-Heiler in einer Ini bin und ein Tankteil dropt, welches ich für die 2. Skillung brauche, frage ich vorher nach ob ich bedarf machen lann, wenn der Tank das Teil nicht braucht mache ich Bedarf, ansonsten Giere ich. bzw Entzauberung.
Bei der gefrorenen Kugel ist es mir erst 2 mal passiert, das alle Bedarf gemacht haben, sonst wurde immer gegiert.

Troll


----------



## MayoAmok (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh in letzter Zeit mit meinem kleinen Druiden öfters in die Zufallsinis. 

Als Tank hat man ja schnell ne Gruppe. 

Mal abgesehen dass in den Beuteln voller nutzloser Gegenständer IMMER Schultern drin sind (hab Levelschultern an), wird auch von ALLEN in der Gruppe Bedarf gedrückt, wenn irgendwas blau funkelt. (bin Level46, also ist da alles noch Blau)

Gestern droppte ein Boss in Maraudon einen Umhang mit Beweglichkeit und fett Rüstung, also prima Zeuchs für mein Bärchen, da seh ich, wie der Mage Bedarf würfelt und das Ding gewann. 

Auf meine Frage: "Meleemage?" verliess er die Gruppe.....obwohls das Beutelchen noch nicht gab.....Idioten gibts


----------



## koolt (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh als Tank in die Inis (trag mich als Tank und DD ein, muss aber immer tanken^^). Ich würfel auf Tank-Equip und auf DD-Equip, ich hab schließlich Dualskillung und spiele beides. Wenn ich als DD in die Gruppe kommen würde würd ich auch drauf würfeln.
Wer was braucht soll drauf würfeln, das ist der Sinn von Bedarf.


----------



## Emor (22. Dezember 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> Das ja mal Hart und das gibst du auch noch so zu!oO
> Was bist du den für ein kleiner scheisser?
> Aber ich sag dir nur eins du kleiner Hans alles im Leben Recht sich!
> Und wenn ich so einen Hoschie wie dir begegene dann erstell ich mir einen char auf seinem server und Flame ihn erst mal im Handelschannel mal gucken vielleicht transe ich sogar für nen paar wochen um ihn das leben auf seinem server zu versauen^^
> ...



Sehr Starke worte mein Junger Padawan...

Ihr solltet euch eher mal fragen ob es sin macht nem 200er Item nachzuweinen.
Wie sagt man so schön in Heros? "Wenn Need dann Need" ... wenn nix need dann Gier bzw dissen

Und vorallem bei einem Ring? .... 
Mom da war doch was ahhhh genau die Marken... 50 Marken und man hat einen 245 Ring ... und man sehe und staune man baut sich einen schönen 10er Raid und geht nach ICC und haut 1 stunde lang nur Trashmobs das man freundlich wird und schwups .. verdammt man hat nen 251er Ring noch dazu ... 

Aber es scheint echt ein Skandal zu sein :-(


----------



## Dogarn (22. Dezember 2009)

ich bin da sehr schmerzfrei:

ich bin schamane Main meleeDD dual heiler. trage mich als beides ein und muss IMMEr heilen.

ich würfel dann Bedarf auf MeleeDdzeugs und heilzeugs. Sage immer dual/mainskill und dass ich mich auch als solcha angegeben habe. NIe ärger.

ich gehe manchmal schritte wieter. Dinge die beim anlegen gebunden werden und die für nen Twink super sind sage ich den twink, seine Skillung an und neede. Schiks an meinen twink der freut sich.

An alle Flamer: legt los.


----------



## Darussios (22. Dezember 2009)

Emor schrieb:


> Sehr Starke worte mein Junger Padawan...
> 
> Ihr solltet euch eher mal fragen ob es sin macht nem 200er Item nachzuweinen.
> Wie sagt man so schön in Heros? "Wenn Need dann Need" ... wenn nix need dann Gier bzw dissen
> ...



Das Itemlvl ist scheißegal, es gehört zum guten Ton dazu, dass die Regeln "1st Need>2nd Need" und "Need>Gier&Enchant" befolgt werden Punkt aus Ende da gibt es keine Diskussion und jeder, der sich nicht dran hält und keiner der Personen ist, die erst vor ein paar Tagen mit WoW angefangen haben, werden auf die Ignoreliste gesetzt und da gehören sie auch hin.



> ich bin da sehr schmerzfrei:
> 
> ich bin schamane Main meleeDD dual heiler. trage mich als beides ein und muss IMMEr heilen.
> 
> ich würfel dann Bedarf auf MeleeDdzeugs und heilzeugs. Sage immer dual/mainskill und dass ich mich auch als solcha angegeben habe. NIe ärger.



Solange du niemandem etwas wegwürfelst, ist dein 2nd Need Ok.


----------



## Exicoo (22. Dezember 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht eher die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass er dich wieder sieht ist gleich 0? /klugscheißen off


haha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit den Spielern anderer Server! Kann mich nicht beklagen...
Natürlich needen die Leute einfach das was sie wollen, logisch.


----------



## Protek (22. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ein Mmorpg und andere Spieler sind leider unberechenbar. 
Entweder fangt ihr an euch damit abzufinden das es in im aktuellen WoW nun einmal so zu und her geht oder such euch eine andere Beschäftigung.
Der alte Ehrenkodex ist seit dem Klassengewurschtel, dem Todesritter und all den tollen Änderungen in Richtung ultra Casual Game abgeschafft.
Man könnte sagen das ist das selbstverschuldete Ergebnis der heutigen WoW-Community die immer alles einfacher wollte.
Lebt mit den negativen Aspekten dieses Systems. 

Früher wars meistens so: Die Klassen hatten stark zugeordnete Rollenverteilungen welche im Vergleich zu heute so stark durchmischt wurde das immer mehr Spieler auf alles Bedarf "hätten" obwohl sie es dann doch nicht brauchen. Rüstungen, Waffen waren teilweise gut verteilt, abgesehen vom Jäger der alles wollte ^^. Natürlich gabs auch schon damals Streit zwischen Casterklassen um gewisse Items, aber so grundsätzlich war das Leben gut.

Auch der Besuch einer Instanz war noch eine löblichere Angelegenheit als der heutige total "atmosphärlose" Arbeitsbesuch im DPS Dschungel. Da sprach noch kein einziger von DmG Meter, entweder gelang die Instanz oder nicht. Das Würfel ... o0, was will ich dazu sagen. Bei jeder Gruppe legte man die Regeln fest, sprach sich ab und so enstanden Gruppen die es heute nie mehr geben wird.

Bei der ganzen Würfelgeschichte wird man daran erinnert das aus WoW ein mehrheitstaugliches Spiel geworden ist. Besser ist es aber nicht geworden, auch wenn verschiedene neue System und angebliche Optimierungen das dem Spieler vorgaukeln sollen. Im Endeffekt sind einfache Elemente fast mehr wert als immer mehr seelenloser Content.

Also ich sehe WoW allmählich auf den Abgrund zusteuern. Die einen werden meist Glück haben und der Rest wird in solchen Gruppen landen mit Leuten die keine Ahnung von Mmorpg haben und genau solche "Egoisten-Looter" sind. 

Ja ist natürlich okay für die welche WoW erst seit BC, Wrath kennen. Wer es nicht anders kennt dem kann es egal sein. Wenn man aber den Vergleich zu früher hat, kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln wohin sich das Spiel entwickelt hat.


----------



## Hellrider (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich war jetzt schon mehrfach in Zufallsinis und bisher muss ich sagen gab es in meinen Gruppen nie Probleme da wurde sich immer zivilisiert verhalten. (nicht so wie hier teilweise)


----------



## Bummrar (22. Dezember 2009)

zum thema größenwahn der tanks.. (ja ich bin tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
sowas hab ich noch nie mitgekriegt, das einzige was ich mir rausnehme, ist leute zu kicken die flamen, pullen o.ä

und zum topic..

beim gear achte ich nicht drauf, ich merk nur dass in jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder, gruppe einer dabei ist, der am ende die kugel needet. mag jetz nicht ganz so "schlimm" sein wie das wegwürfeln von equip, aber da die der einzige grund für mich sind, eine instanz zu betreten ist, geht es mir schon mächtig gegen den strich


----------



## Cersei (22. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön BIGBoomkin,
dir würd ich alles wegneeden wenn wir uns ma übern weg laufen sollten.
Du bist wahrscheinlich son gimp der das freeloot T9 hat, als Krieger Ap sockeln würd, 500 dps fährt und sich dann noch für den Größten hält.
Ich tanke selber und kanns verstehen dass er need macht.
Vertrete auch die Einstellung, dass mich die Leute von anderen Servern nicht interessieren.
Ob ichs dann tatsächlich mache ist ne andere Sache.
Achja wenn du zu mir transen magst.
Ich spiele auf dem Server Thrall, heisse Cersei und bin Ally.
Viel Spass ich hoffe wir sehn uns <3


----------



## Rabaz (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich find die Würfelei nicht so schlimm. Nicht schlimmer oder anders als es sonst auch immer war. "Von anderen servern" ist auch schonmal sowieso völlger Unsinn da hier JEDER von "anderen servern" kommt. Wer ne Arschgeige ist der hat nicht 5 Jahre auf dies tool gewartet um es zu zeigen und wer OK ist ist sicher nicht jetzt plötzlich verdorben durch das Inzen-tool. 

Ja hier und da trifft man mal auf ne Arschgeige, meine Güte was für ne Erkenntnis, wieviel Jahre lang und unter welchen Gesichtspunkten wollt ihr diese Tatsache eigentlich noch immer wieder "neu" beleuchten ?

Im Vergleich zum RL sind Spieler sogar übermäßig anständig, in ersterem sind nämlich nicht 2% ninja-looter und nur auf den eigenen Vorteil / aufs eigene Geld bedacht, sondern knappe 100 %.


----------



## Fusie (22. Dezember 2009)

Kurz und knackig, WoW ist einfach ein Kindergarten und kleine Kinder sind nun einmal egoistisch.

Bedarf vor Gier ist keine schlechte Einstellung an sich, aber mal wieder so typisch Blizzard, einfach die schnellste hammerartige Lösung rein knüppeln über den Patch und die Spieler sollen sehen wie sie damit klar kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich bräuchte es da eine schon etwas weiter gefasste Würfelregelung, aber dafür müsste man sich ja mal wirklich mit dem System auseinander setzen und vielleicht auch etwas mehr Arbeit und vor allem Zeit da rein stecken, und da Zeit=Geld, lässt man das natürlich so lange bleiben bis sich genug Kunden beschwert haben.

Der "Dungeonfinder" an sich ist mit das beste was Blizzard bisher rein gepatcht hat, das einzige Problem sind nur die vielen egoistischen Kleinkinder, die dieses System natürlich mit benutzen.

Zum Thema Tanks, manchmal hat man welche da drin, das ist wie ein Traum, sie spielen großartig, achten auf ihre Mitspieler und interessieren sich beim Loot nur für das was sie selbst auch weiter bringt, bzw. gönnen alle anderen ebenso ihren Teil von der Beute.

Und dann hat man besagte Kleinkinder oder durchgedrehte Spinner und der Run wird zum Alptraum und man hofft nur noch irgendwann zu erwachen.

_Daher fehlt bei dem System eine Positiv/Negativ Liste, nach jedem Run vergibt man ein + oder ein - und die + Spieler bekommt man weiterhin zu sortiert, die - Spieler nicht mehr.
Das nur für einen selbst und für niemanden anderen sichtbar. Ich denke das würde einem schon helfen mit der Zeit die faulen Äpfel aus den Gruppen raus zu halten._

Paladin, Krieger und Todesritter als Tank auf meinem Account habe, und wenn ich mit denen durch die Instanzen tobe, achte ich darauf nur auf Sachen zu würfeln die entweder mein tankendes Dasein erleichtern oder niemand sonst haben will.
Ist natürlich etwas schwerer geworden seit es die "Entzaubern" Option beim Würfeln gibt, aber ich sage mir immer, ich kann von anderen nur erwarten was ich selbst auch bereit bin zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (22. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass er dich nei wieder sieht tendiert gegen 0. Aus logischer Sicht ist es korrekt dass er alles mitnimmt was nur geht.




Sry aber was ist denn daran bitte Logisch ?
DAS IST EIN ABSOLUT UNANGEMESSENES VERHALTEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn jeder mit nimmt was er kann gibt es bald keine Gruppen mehr


----------



## revanx (22. Dezember 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Kurz und knackig, WoW ist einfach ein Kindergarten und kleine Kinder sind nun einmal egoistisch.
> 
> Bedarf vor Gier ist keine schlechte Einstellung an sich, aber mal wieder so typisch Blizzard, einfach die schnellste hammerartige Lösung rein knüppeln über den Patch und die Spieler sollen sehen wie sie damit klar kommen.
> 
> ...



Da macht Blizzard wohl eine der besten Änderungen im Spiel und die Leute schreien wieder mimimi. Warum könnt ihr es einfach mal nich einsehen, dass manche Sachen einfach nicht gehen.

Das tolle + - System kann man ganz leicht Missbrauchen. Situation 1 ololol fury und ein netter retri: 2 hand droppt beide needen, der nette retri bekommt sie und der ololol fury rastet aus mimimi brauchs du nich bliblablub gibt beim System ein - an. Kann man etlich weiterführen.

Egoismus ist scheise, is kiddylike. Alle rollen den Leuten sachen weg. z. B. bei mir in der Gilde. Sind zwischen 16-30 Jahre alt und finden es immer wieder Lustig wenn wir irgendwelchen lows was wegrollen, auf Frozen Orbs needen und sich die ganze Gruppe aufregt. Wer nicht Egoistisch ist bringts im Leben nicht weit und auch nicht im Spiel. Und wenn die Leute euch was wegrollen flamet sie nicht, dann is der Spaß i wann weg und es hat keinen Sinn mehr alles zu needen.
Ja ich neede anderen Sachen weg. 
Ja ich finds lustig.
Ihr fragt euch warum ich das mache?
Weil ichs kann.

mfg Révan

ps hoffe mein text gibt sinn kb durchzulesen


----------



## BlackRobe (22. Dezember 2009)

Machts doch einfach so:

Wenn so ein komischer Vogel in Eurer Randomgruppe ist der alles Bedarf anmeldet, hockt ihn/sie auf ignore. "name-server" wichtig ist dabei das man keine leerzeichen beim bindestrich nutzt. so gehts auch wenn er/sie nichts sagt um rechtsklick zu nutzen.
Das Suche-nach-Gruppe Tool ist ja im nachhinein so inteligent Euch nicht mehr mit dieser Person in eine Gruppe zu packen, was wiederum heisst ihr seht den Char nicht mehr in eurer Gruppe. Sollten das alle machen wird dadurch der Char systematisch ausgegrenzt und er wird in seiner lvl-Stufe keine Gruppen mehr finden ( in kleinem Lvl immo sehr lässtig bis zu 45mins als dd zu warten ), auch im Endcontet kann das sehr nervig sein wenn man Gruppen sucht und keiner sieht einen...aber welche Entspannung fuer die anderen.


Ist eine Möglichkeit ungestresst weiter zu daddeln

Greetings


----------



## BIGBoomkin (22. Dezember 2009)

Cersei schrieb:


> Sehr schön BIGBoomkin,
> dir würd ich alles wegneeden wenn wir uns ma übern weg laufen sollten.
> Du bist wahrscheinlich son gimp der das freeloot T9 hat, als Krieger Ap sockeln würd, 500 dps fährt und sich dann noch für den Größten hält.
> Ich tanke selber und kanns verstehen dass er need macht.
> ...



ich bin so einer der niemals, auch nicht im entferntesten jemandem etwas schlechtes will mit dem ich spiele!
Den ich spiele um spass zu haben!!
Ich habe kein need auf irgend etwas in irgend einer hero ini!
Wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde ,so ein verhalten ist assozial und zeugt davon das die leute die diese meinung vertreten ihren ganzen server in verruf bringen genauso wie du!
Ich selber habe noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht mit dem neuen system ganz im gegenteil.
Aber was schreib ich hier das versteht so eine geistig inkompetente persönlichkeit eh nicht!
aber so ticken die meisten jugendlichen von heute nun mal leider!
"Warum bekomm ich so wenig Arbeitslosen geld?Scheiss Regierung!!" immer an sich selber denken!Nach mir die sintflut!"
Hoffe sind nicht alle so Hohl wie du auf Trahll!!!


----------



## stsneh (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich find sowas zum Kotzen. Ich mien ich seh das so:

Heiler --> first need auf Heiler zeug
DD --> first need auf DD zeug
Tank --> first need auf Tank zeug

Wenn man fragt (was ich als Tank au macht) ob man was haben kann un der DD sagt ja er brauchs nicht würfel ich drumm dann is es ok wenn der DD es braucht lass ich es.

Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer is ich war auch letztens in Seelenschmiede mit meinem Twink beim letzten Boss droppen 2 Sachen:
1 Tank teil un 1 DD teil
Klar für sec Tank hätte ich auch das gebraucht aber ich war als DD dabei un als ich gesehen hab das der Tank Bedarf gemacht hat hab ich halt Gier gemacht is ja klar.

Dacht schon " Juhu sonst kein Platte DD dabei des 2 Teil wird mein sein dann is des blaue schrott ding weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Was passiert Tank macht auch darauf Bedarf wer bekommt beides .....Der Tank.....ich hab ihn gefragt warum er need auf DD Teil macht er miente nur für sec spec...

Ich reg mich nicht gern auf hab deswegen nix weiter gesagt. Ich mein zwingen es mir zu geben kann ich ihn net...leider.

Aber ich hasse sowas..... nächstes mal wenn en Tank mir bei nem Boss ein DD teil weg würfelt mach ich au mal Need auf Tank equip wenn was kommt...

Nur leider gibt es von so Deppen genügend...auch DD´s mir wurde in Pdc nh als Tank auch mal von nem Dudu DD das Schwarze Herz weggewürfelt für sein sec Spec ich kann mich grniocht mehr erinnern wie lang ich danach in Pdc nh musste bis des Teil wieder Droppte....

Ein System kann man ja auch machen um sowas zu verhindern: Jeder is für seine Aufgaben ja ausgewählt. Einfach beim Boss kann dann der Heiler nur Heiler zeug Looten aber wie beim Plündermeister kann er mit einem Klick entscheiden es sich zu geben oder einem anderen. Wenn zb. 2 Platte DD´s dabei sind würden die zwei erst darum Würfeln un der ders bekommt kanns dann weiter verteilen.

mfg Stsneh


----------



## revanx (22. Dezember 2009)

BlackRobe schrieb:


> , auch im Endcontet kann das sehr nervig sein wenn man Gruppen sucht und keiner sieht einen...aber welche Entspannung fuer die anderen.



wtf 5er hcs sind endgamecontent ahja. mehr will ich gar nich sagen


----------



## R92CP (22. Dezember 2009)

Bigboomkin spinnt rum oder wie?

Was gehst du den so an?
1. ist das eine Hero, durch das neue Zufallssystem kann man (theoretisch) unendlich oft täglich in die Ini (außer 15min cd)
2. Hat man vlt. nur Tankspecc (oder Healer) angegeben, um schneller in die Ini zu kommen und halt mit ausreichendem Secgear die Ini zu tanken (10min warten als purer DD vs. 5sek warten als Tank/DD).
3. Die Items, welche in Heroes droppen, dienen meistens nur zum equippen für die Raids (sprich icc jetzt)
4. Sprichst du über die Jugend, obwohl du vom Verständis her selber vlt. 15-16 Jahre alt bist
5. Wenn jemand etwas needed, dann wird er es meistens auch brauchen, sprich es wird seine Verwendung finden und ist deshalb nicht fehl am Platz, weil man direkt in diesem Moment nunmal Tank war in der Ini
6. Deine Unverständis für die Meinung von.... (kp wem, dem Cesir von Thrall halt) zeugt auch irgendwie von deinem geistigen Horizont (dem einer kniehenden Ameise).
7. Sollte man wissen, dass man ja nicht alle Leute von einem Server über einen Kamm scheren sollte (bekommt man ja von den Eltern beigebracht), also kannst du davon ausgehen, dass auf Thrall auch "richtige" (xD) Leute vorhanden sind.
8. Warum beziehst du das schon wieder auf die Arbeitslosigkeit, heißt das etwa, dass jemand, der in Heroes etwas needed, arbeitslos ist? Oder ist das jetzt wieder ein Vorwand, um den Cesir (ich hoffe du heißt so :-)) sozial zu diskriminieren und dich als Alleinaufkommenden der Sozialabgaben siehst? Ein bisschen überheblich, findest du nicht?


----------



## TAURANIX (22. Dezember 2009)

Savin schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Weiß nicht ob es bei euch auch so ist aber ich habe mindestens 1 mal am tag wenn ich in einer ini bin eine gruppe die komplett nicht weiß wie sie würfeln soll.
> Damit mein ich so was wie: Boss down und es wird gewürfelt. Man sicht wie der Krieger tank auf denn DD Ring need macht einfach so.
> ...




Hi

Spiele selber einen Druiden Tank, und wenn es sich nicht definitiv um ein TANK Item handelt, welches ich noch gebrauchen könnte, so passe ich generell beim Würfeln. 

Aber ich verstehe was Du meinst, kann aber nicht sagen das dies speziell nur auf Tanks zutrifft. In einer Random Gruppe, besonders jetzt Server übergreifend, agieren DDs, Heiler genauso wie die Tanks.

Greetz


----------



## Viper1701hbn (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Du als DD möchtest vielleicht auch mal Tank sein ...
und der Tank vielleicht auch mal DD ....

Ich finde es echt lächerlich was du hier verlangst ..

Wir Tanks halten für Euch die Rübe hin, wir müssen uns jeden tag mit DDs 
rumärgern denen es nicht schnell genug gehen kann ...

Wenn mal einer stirbt werden wir beschimpft, aber die DDsinteressiert das nicht ..

Schonmal mitbekommen warum es kaum noch Tanks gibt, vielleicht weil es 
nurnoch so Leute wie dich gibt, die einem nicht gönnen ..


----------



## Schnatti (22. Dezember 2009)

Andere Frage, wollt nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen.
Ich wollte in HDS HC Bedarf auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


machen. Ging nicht und eh ichs mich versah war es gedisst.
FInd ich ziemlich blöd, war als Magier drin, Feuer geskillt und hab an dem einen SLot noch den 70ger Alchi-Stein drin. Meiner ANsicht hab ich Bedarf drauf, das Tool sieht das anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addyy09 (22. Dezember 2009)

einmal icc 25er ist ein random item gedroppt...stoff ... pm war noch nicht eingestellt..eim hunter hats bekommen...ich bin priest und hatte need ...sowas gibts überall


----------



## Rise Above (22. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Also ich bin einer solcher Tanks.
> Wenn ich random unterwegs bin und ich benötige etwas, dann neede ich [was höchstens in den neuen hc`s passiert], egal für welchen Specc.
> Grund: Was geht mich das EQ anderer Spieler von anderen Server an?
> Man muss sehen, wie man selbst mit dem Arsch an die Wand kommt.
> ...



Mit der Aussage hast du vollkommen Recht und deswegen versteh ich nicht, was die anderen dagegeben haben... Obwohl... Das ist ein Spiel, man kann dort auch versuchen anders zu handeln als wie im RL, ergibt Sinn, nicht? RL ist scheiße mit dem ganzen Kapitalismus aber im Spiel das selbe machen. (hab ka ob du im RL auch so bist)

Die Aussage "Ich werde die so oder so nicht wiedersehen, daher ist es eh egal, nehme mal alles mit" ist sowas von schwachsinnig...

Im Prinzip können die Leute das machen, doch sagen wir mal ein Tank geht in 2-3 heroics pro Tag und verarscht jede Gruppe in der er ist und needet einfach ALLES weg. 

Er kommt dementsprechend auf ignore bei den Spielern und kann nie wieder mit deinen in eine Gruppe kommen.

Wenn das jetzt ein durchschnittlicher Realmpool ist, dann hat man maximal 1.000 Leute zur Auswahl (alles Schätzwerte, flames erwünscht). Sagen wir mal er zieht seine Masche 4 Wochen lang ab. Dann hat er 28x3 heroics mit 84x4 Leuten durchgemacht und hat also sagen wir mal jetzt ca. 1/3 des Realmpools auf ignore. Wenn er jetzt also eine Gruppe sucht, muss es eine Gruppe sein, die dann genau aus VIER Leuten besteht, von denen niemand auf seiner ignore ist und das ist, wenn man von 1/3 ignoriert wird, ziemlich schwer.

Also versaut er sich selbst alles in der Zeit. Das Beste wäre, er wechselt den Realmpool, dort kann er dann seinen fun wieder von vorn durchziehen.


----------



## BIGBoomkin (22. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Bigboomkin spinnt rum oder wie?
> 
> Was gehst du den so an?
> 1. ist das eine Hero, durch das neue Zufallssystem kann man (theoretisch) unendlich oft täglich in die Ini (außer 15min cd)
> ...



Muss schon sagen bin beeindruckt wie du so viel nichts sagendes in einen einzigen text untergebracht hast! :-)
Also zu 1 die inis werden geloggt(id) genauso wie vorher auch!also weis ich nicht wie du darauf kommst das du jederzeit wieder in die gleiche ini gehen kannst?oO(naja vielleicht wenn du alle heros durch hast??)
Zu 2 und? ist das eine rechtfertigung das du jemanden der die besagte zeit in der Warteschlange gehangen hat die items wegrollen kannst,darfst oder möchtest??
3 tens haste fein erkannt bin stolz auf dich!!(einziger korrekter satzinhalt in wall of Text!)
4 tens Für so ein verhalten muss ich kein verständnis haben!(will ich auch nicht!!!)
5 tens hat ja auch keiner behauptet das es nicht gebraucht wird!Allerdings sollte die klasse die beim run first need hat auch first need bekommen!Ohne wenn und aber!(spiele auch nen Druiden und kann eigentlich auf fast alles needen würde ich aber nicht machen!!)
6 und 7 tens willst verleugnen das wenn dir sowas mehrfach passiert und die leute immer vom gleichen server kommen, du nicht irgend wann automatisch eine antipathie gegen diesen server entwickelst?(ich habe nie behauptet das alle auf diesem server geistig minderbemittelt sind,lesen ftw!)
7tens wenn du nicht verstehst was da steht hast du pech! geh zur schule bilde dich ein wenig dann wirst auch du verstehen was ich damit meine!
Mfg


----------



## Jiwari (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin einfach zu Müde um auf die Sinnlose Flamerei und den ganzen Asozialen Müll korrekt zu Antworten, doch soviel sei gesagt:

Wer keine Ahnung vom Sozialen miteinander hat, mag bitte eine E-Mail an den Rechnungs-Support schreiben, dort angeben an Sozialer Inkompetenz zu leiden und darum bitten das der Account solange auf Eis bleibt bis ihr Kindergarten und Vorschule mit Erfolg abgeschlossen habt.

Am besten gefiel bis jetzt jedoch immer noch folgende Antwort:


R92CP schrieb:


> [...]
> 7. Sollte man wissen, dass man ja nicht alle Leute von einem Server über einen Kamm scheren sollte (*bekommt man ja von den Eltern beigebracht*), also kannst du davon ausgehen, dass auf Thrall auch "richtige" (xD) Leute vorhanden sind.
> [...]


Zu köstlich! Vielleicht sollte man dabei nur auch bedenken das man auch Soziales verhalten von seinen Eltern lernt und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das eure Erziehungsberechtigten euch so eine Auffassung von "richtig" oder "falsch" mitgegeben haben...


----------



## Magickevin (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab schon viel gelesen hier im Forum und das ist einfach nur geil...

Die wenigen hier die schreiben "Ich habe mir für 1000g Dualspecc geholt und jetzt will ich auch 2x Equip und ich scheiß drauf das ich Leuten die mit ihrem Main Specc hier rein gehen etwas wegwürfle"...

Jetzt stell ich mal ne These auf: Ihr seit ALLESAMT DD's oder? Ich geb denen unter euch einen Rat spielt Heiler oder Tank rackert euch den Arsch für die Gruppe ab und benutzt eure Skills die ihr braucht und nicht sinnloses AoE gespamme und wenn dann einer von diesen Wannabetanks/Heiler gibt die glauben sie können jemanden etwas wegwürfeln nur weil man sie Nie wieder sieht dann lasst euch mal eins gesagt sein:

DD's gibts wie Prosituierte auf der Reeperbahn in Hamburg und wenn dem Leiter oder in meinem Beispiel der Freier ein/e DD/Prostituierte nich gefällt wird er/sie ausgetauscht ganz einfach ist das.

Sowas kann ich ja leiden mir als Tank wird was weggewürfelt weil der DD zu blöd ist seinen Main Specc zu Equippen und mit dem angeblichen Tank Specc nichtmal in der Lage sein Heigan zu legen soviel dazu


----------



## Scoo (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich sehe das ganze so(auch wenn ich bisher in noch keiner server übergreifende gruppe war) das es wie bei den Olympischen Spielen ist.

Der Server ist das Land
Die Sportler sind die Spieler
Die Inni ist die Diziplien

Als Sportler seines Landes versucht man soviel in der jeweiligen Diziplien zu erreichen wie es geht.
Man gibt alles und nimmt alles.

So sehe ich das auch bei WoW mit den Innis und dem Serverübergreifenden Gruppen.
Keiner Weiß ob man den Tank in dieser Gruppe nochmals bei einer anderen oder der gleichen Inni nochmal bekommt.

Dann gibts spieler die Denken sich,warum soll ich nicht um alles Bedarf würfeln,wer weis ob ich überhaupt was bekomme.So hat man jedenfalls den Erlös aus dem Verkauf der Items.

Manchen Spielern isses egal ob sie was bekommen oder nicht,die sind auf was anderes aus.
Aber die meisten wollen was haben.Und da ist es doch recht passable wenn man in einer Gruppe ist wo man weis die Leute sehe ich nicht so schnell wie Spieler auf dem selben Server.

Man braucht ja keinen zu Ignorieren,da er eh auf nen anderen Server sitzt.

Auch wenn es die wenigsten Verstehen oder nicht so machen.Die meisten nutzen das doch aus.
Und auf die anderen Spieler kann man eh nicht setzen das sie Fair play machen weil man sie nicht kennt und es eh sein einmalig sein kann wo man zusammen spielt.

Wer da immer noch auf andere Hofft sollte lieber mit Leuten vom selben Server in die Innis gehen.
Serverübergreifend sehe ich nur als Notlösung wenn man selber nicht genug Leute findet oder nur wenig bestimmte innis machen.


----------



## Azerak (23. Dezember 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> Muss schon sagen bin beeindruckt wie du so viel nichts sagendes in einen einzigen text untergebracht hast! :-)
> Also zu 1 die inis werden geloggt(id) genauso wie vorher auch!also weis ich nicht wie du darauf kommst das du jederzeit wieder in die gleiche ini gehen kannst?oO(naja vielleicht wenn du alle heros durch hast??)




Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
Die ID gilt zwar für spezifische Dungeons und sperren eben diese jedoch gelten die ID's nicht für zufällige Dungeon.
(Den einen Tag mal von 6 Instanzen 3 mal hdb)


----------



## BIGBoomkin (23. Dezember 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
> Die ID gilt zwar für spezifische Dungeons und sperren eben diese jedoch gelten die ID's nicht für zufällige Dungeon.
> (Den einen Tag mal von 6 Instanzen 3 mal hdb)



Und was meinste wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das es eintrifft??
Erst denken dann schreiben!


----------



## Chillers (23. Dezember 2009)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> ich machs einfach immer so, ich geh in hc inis um mein dd eq zu verbessen (geh als dd mit) und mit den marken kaufe ich mir heal eq, oder wenn ich mal glück hab und auf ein tolles item gier würfle, freu ich mich auch.
> edit: auf gefrorene kugeln wird nur dann geneeded wenn vor mir einer bedarf drückt, ganz einfach.



Warum darf man denn nicht gleich auf gefrorene Kugel Bedarf würfeln?

Ich war Dungeonfinder Nexus wegen der Wintermütze und habe da Bedarf gemeldet.

Chat:*Mütze Bedarf?Naja...*

Ich:*Brauche sie für das Weltereignis *Winterhauchengel*. Sorry. Werde bei allen anderen Sachen passen.* - was ich eh´vorhatte und auch tat.

Chat:*Ne, passt schon.* Run geschmeidig zuende gebracht.

Ich würde nur beim nächsten Mal gleich sagen, dass ich need auf die Mütze habe.


Was einige hier allerdings posten - ich habe 2. specc und würfle natürlich auch auf die Sachen gleich mal Bedarf - haut mich aus den Schuhen.
Auf die Idee käme ich gar nicht. Ich frage höchstens nach, ob wer anderes in der Gruppe Bedarf hat als 1., wenn nicht, ob ich es haben kann für dualspecc - evtl. sogar gegen Gold als Entschädigung.

Aber dafür sind Foren ja gut - man sieht, wie die Menge so tickt und ich werde mich drauf einstellen.

*Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich gänzlich - ungeniert*  -> Wilhelm Busch


----------



## MayoAmok (23. Dezember 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Andere Frage, wollt nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen.
> Ich wollte in HDS HC Bedarf auf
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich als Heiligpriester auch keinen Bedarf drauf machen. find ich blöde. Werd mal ein Ticket schreiben


----------



## Belty (23. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt keine vorgegebenen Regelungen bezüglich des Erwürfelns von Gegenständen, ergo die Spieler machen "Regeln".

Wenn halt der Tank meint er muss z.B. auf Heiler Items Need machen weil er es dringend braucht zum Verkauf da er kein Gold hat ist das halt so. Er wird weder von Blizzard bestraft, noch ist es unwahrscheinlich das du ihn jemals wieder sehen wirst.


----------



## revanx (23. Dezember 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach zu Müde um auf die Sinnlose Flamerei und den ganzen Asozialen Müll korrekt zu Antworten, doch soviel sei gesagt:
> 
> Wer keine Ahnung vom Sozialen miteinander hat, mag bitte eine E-Mail an den Rechnungs-Support schreiben, dort angeben an Sozialer Inkompetenz zu leiden und darum bitten das der Account solange auf Eis bleibt bis ihr Kindergarten und Vorschule mit Erfolg abgeschlossen habt.
> 
> ...




warum sollte ich mich in einem SPIEL sozial verhalten in einem spiel geht es um spaß wenn ich spaß will ich das was mir spaß macht, die anderen kenn ich nicht will ich nich kenn also kann es mir total egal sein 
gute nacht 

mfg révan


----------



## koolt (23. Dezember 2009)

> Die wenigen hier die schreiben "Ich habe mir für 1000g Dualspecc geholt und jetzt will ich auch 2x Equip und ich scheiß drauf das ich Leuten die mit ihrem Main Specc hier rein gehen etwas wegwürfle"...
> 
> Jetzt stell ich mal ne These auf: Ihr seit ALLESAMT DD's oder?


Nö, ich bin Tank.
Aber seit mir ein DK (mit nicht mal 1,5k DPS) in PDC HC nach x runs die Friedensbewahrerklinge weggewürfelt hat würfel ich auf alles was ich brauchen kann.


----------



## R92CP (23. Dezember 2009)

Bigboom, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist relativ hoch.
Nehmen wir mal einen wirklich "kranken" Spieler (rein fiktiv, aber als Rechenbeispiel).
Er ist 24h on und nutzt jede Minute aus (geht nicht, aber damit du es checkst) und sagen wir, er braucht im Durchschnitt 20 Minuten je Ini.
Das wären dann (ohne reppen, verkaufen, warten auf neuen inv) 3 Inis je Stunde und da der Tag bekanntlich 24h hat, also 3*24 ~> 72 Inis am Tag.
Ich verweise nochmal, das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung, stimmt nicht, dient nur als Beispiel.
Wie viel Heroes gibt es? Ich weiß es nicht aus dem Kopf, aber ich denke mal so 12-15. Nun teile man 72 durch 12, so erhält man 6.
Also würde man jede Ini am Tag 6mal gehen, was zwar rechnerisch richtig ist, aber spielerisch nicht realisierbar ist.
Natürlich ist das nur ein Durchschnittswert und kann sich noch verschieben, z.b. 3vs9 o.Ä..

Zum Thema von Jiwari:
ZITAT(R92CP @ 22.12.2009, 23:06) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[...]
7. Sollte man wissen, dass man ja nicht alle Leute von einem Server über einen Kamm scheren sollte (*bekommt man ja von den Eltern beigebracht*), also kannst du davon ausgehen, dass auf Thrall auch "richtige" (xD) Leute vorhanden sind.
[...]
Zu köstlich! Vielleicht sollte man dabei nur auch bedenken das man auch Soziales verhalten von seinen Eltern lernt und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das eure Erziehungsberechtigten euch so eine Auffassung von "richtig" oder "falsch" mitgegeben haben...



Ich habe durchaus von meinen Eltern beigebracht bekommen, dass mir diese Gesellschaft nichts schenkt und ich zusehen muss, wie ich am besten selbst mit dem Arsch an die Wand komme, sprichwörtlich gesagt. Man muss zuerst an sich denken und an die Familie, dann an Freunde etc., denn jemand wildfremdes wird nicht angerannt kommen nach dem Motto: "Komm mal her, du siehst bedürftig aus, willst du 200 € haben?", oder auf WoW bezogen: "Ich habe das Item zwar gewonnen, aber ich will es dir lieber geben, denn du hast es doch nötiger."
Eine wildfremde Person wird dies NIE machen (warum auch?), ein Freund schon, aber was hat man bei einer Random Ini? Wildfremde oder Freunde?

Und zu BigBoonking:
Also wirklich ohne Worte, du scheinst echt blöder zu sein als der Stuhl, auf dem du sitzt.
Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber es sieht stark danach aus.
Schon aus deinen Aussagen von wegen "Geh zur Schule etc." distanzierst du dich selbst ins Abseits, da du rein garnichts über mich weißt.


----------



## Zangor (23. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Also ich bin einer solcher Tanks.
> Wenn ich random unterwegs bin und ich benötige etwas, dann neede ich [was höchstens in den neuen hc`s passiert], egal für welchen Specc.
> Grund: Was geht mich das EQ anderer Spieler von anderen Server an?
> Man muss sehen, wie man selbst mit dem Arsch an die Wand kommt.
> ...


 
Ich hoffe Du landest auf sehr vielen Ignorelisten und hast es dann mal irgendwann schwer über das Tool eine Gruppe zu finden. Und hoffenltich gibt es genug Heiler und DDs, welche Dir Dein Zeug wegneeden. 

Blizz sollte bei Skillfremden Equip den Bedarfbutton entfernen, es gibt zuviele die nicht reif genug für so ein System sind. Oder nur Bedarf und Entzaubern und beides 1:1 in ihrer Wertigkeit.

Ich würfel nicht für Second Bedarf, sofern jemand anders aus der Gruppe wirklich Need hat. Behandel jeden so, wie Du selbst behandelt werden willst. Und nur weil einem mal einer den Lutscher geklaut hat, braucht man nicht rumrennen und mit der Begründung selbst zum Lollydieb werden. Das wird zum Teufelskreis und irgendwann wird nur noch Bedarf geklickt, egal was droppt. Daran tragen Leute wie Du dann die Hauptschuld.


----------



## stsneh (23. Dezember 2009)

revanx schrieb:


> warum sollte ich mich in einem SPIEL sozial verhalten in einem spiel geht es um spaß wenn ich spaß will ich das was mir spaß macht, die anderen kenn ich nicht will ich nich kenn also kann es mir total egal sein
> gute nacht
> 
> mfg révan



Also in einem Stimm ich dir zu es ist ein Spiel in dem ich Spaß haben will, aber meiner Meinung nach gehört auch im Spiel wie im Rl ein gewisses Soziales verhalten dazu. Ich seh das nicht so ego. ich will Spaß was die anderen machen ist mir egal. Mir gibt es einfach zu denken. Ich will Spaß bei diesem Spiel und die anderen auch, aber mit solchem Verhalten versaue ich den anderen den Spielspaß und also Sozialer Mensch fühle ich mich schlecht dabei. 

Ehtik ftw...

Mfg Stsneh


----------



## Fusie (23. Dezember 2009)

revanx schrieb:


> Da macht Blizzard wohl eine der besten Änderungen im Spiel und die Leute schreien wieder mimimi. Warum könnt ihr es einfach mal nich einsehen, dass manche Sachen einfach nicht gehen.


Ach richtig, mit einer der größten Software Schmieden mit 12 (?) Millionen zahlenden Kunden, schafft es nicht ein Würfelsystem soweit anzupassen das man verschiedene Optionen hat oder es zumindest verschiedene Abfragen durchläuft... klingt wirklich einleuchtend... *nicht*.

Hier wird nichts unmögliches verlangt, das sollte man vielleicht mal einsehen.



> Das tolle + - System kann man ganz leicht Missbrauchen. Situation 1 ololol fury und ein netter retri: 2 hand droppt beide needen, der nette retri bekommt sie und der ololol fury rastet aus mimimi brauchs du nich bliblablub gibt beim System ein - an. Kann man etlich weiterführen.


Hmmm, was genau willst du bei einer solchen Liste oder *persönlichen* Bewertung denn groß "missbrauchen", ich mag den Mitspieler *+*, ich mag den Typen nicht -, fertig ist der Lack.

Oh ja, ich sehe da schon massenhaften Missbrauch, man drückt den Spielern die man mag ein Minus rein und den Torfnasen ein Plus um in Zukunft immer mit diesen Torfnasen zusammen in einer Instanz zu sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erm, mal ehrlich, hast du den Test überhaupt verstanden, oder wolltest du einfach mal wieder dir irgendeinen Kram von der Seele schreiben?
Ein Missbrauch wäre in etwa so sinnvoll wie seine eigene Gilde auf die Ignore Liste zu parken.



> Egoismus ist scheise, is kiddylike. Alle rollen den Leuten sachen weg. z. B. bei mir in der Gilde. Sind zwischen 16-30 Jahre alt und finden es immer wieder Lustig wenn wir irgendwelchen lows was wegrollen, auf Frozen Orbs needen und sich die ganze Gruppe aufregt. Wer nicht Egoistisch ist bringts im Leben nicht weit und auch nicht im Spiel. Und wenn die Leute euch was wegrollen flamet sie nicht, dann is der Spaß i wann weg und es hat keinen Sinn mehr alles zu needen.
> Ja ich neede anderen Sachen weg.
> Ja ich finds lustig.
> Ihr fragt euch warum ich das mache?
> Weil ichs kann.


Siehe oben mein System mit der Bewertung, Lesen -> Verstehen -> Posten, damit wird es noch besser, wenn mit der Zeit die kleinen Torfnasen erst gar nicht mehr in eine Gruppe rein kommen, gibt es auch nichts mehr worauf sie würfeln können.

Eben wie im echten Leben, wer sich in einer Diskothek, Club oder Bar zu oft daneben benimmt fliegt raus. Sowas finde ich dann immer wieder lustig, wenn die Deppen dann draussen stehen und ihnen so langsam dämmert was sie für einen Scheiss gerade angerichtet haben.



> mfg Révan
> ps hoffe mein text gibt sinn kb durchzulesen


Nein, der Sinn ist irgendwo verloren gegangen, schau mal unterm Weihnachtsbaum nach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## revanx (23. Dezember 2009)

jetzt hab ich zulange telefoniert und nochmal hier reingeschaut.

ihr vergleicht das soziale verhalten in einem spiel mit dem aus dem echten leben. allein da fängt es schon an, sowas sollte nicht geschehen.

iwas musste ich einfach noch schreiben 

fusie nein da is er nich =(


----------



## Athenè(DK) (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
einige von euch kann ich echt nicht verstehn.
Stellt euch hier hin und heult darüber das euch Tanks aus 200ter Inis die Items wegnehmen.
Uh, Mitleid.
Habt ihr mal daran gedacht das sie als Tank dort nix brauchen.
Wenn also euch nen Tank dadurchbringt und hinten auf nen DD Teil würfelt, dann hat er zum Gelingen dieser Aktion einen nicht unbetrechtlichen Teil dazu beigetragen.
Genauso sieht es mit ICC Inis  aus.
Ohne jetzt Faktor Größenwahn Nachschub zu geben, aber ich für meinen Teil bin DK Platz 1 im Itemstrengh auf unserem Server und ich brauche nicht ein verdammtes Teil aus welcher Ini auch immer für mein Tankgear.
Warum sollte ich also nicht das Anrecht haben, auf ein Teil zu needen, was ich für mein Offgear brauche?
Gut auch da gibt es fast nix in ner Ini aber das ist retorisch.
Ich frage nochmal die DD´s, warum meinen sie, alleiniges Anrecht zu haben?
Es sieht so aus: Wenn ich ne Ini mache, zb die Daily, dann bringe ich immer meinen Privathealer mit und DD´s nehme ich aus der Gilde oder über das Tool.
Da ich die meißten Inis eh im Offgear tanke, damit es schneller geht, habe ich am Ende eben nicht nur getankt sondern bin auch der mit der meisten DPS als auch mit Abstand der mit dem meisten verursachten Schaden.
Ich bin also Quasi Multitasking Tank/DD.
Wenn also ich oder mein Heal etwas wirklich dort noch gebrauchen kann und es dropt, dann wird darauf gewürfelt, weil dort ja steht: "Bedarf".
Das ist hart und evtl ist mann eben größenwannsinnig aber die die hier rumheulen sind die mit 1500dps in ner Ini aber meinen, nur weil sie jetzt mal naxx gesehn habén und icc5er nen 232ger abgesahnt haben, das sie jetzt zu den Großen gehören und meinen die Arbeiterklasse dissen zu wollen.
Und ich habe mit meinem Warri und meinem DK jeden Scheiß getankt und Repkosten gefarmt, wovon der Threadersteller, offensichtlich nen HIGHSKILLBLIZZARDSPAMENDERMAGE, nicht zu träumen mag gedenken.


----------



## Fusie (23. Dezember 2009)

Zum einen, im Spiel hat man es mit realen Personen zu tun, nicht mit irgendwelchen NPCs, vielleicht sollte man sich das mal zuerst vor Augen führen und wenn man erwachsen genug ist sich normal gegenüber seinen Mitmenschen verhalten zu können wieder einloggen und bis dahin einfach die Finger vom Spiel lassen.

Wenn jemand daheim seine Holzklötzchen erst zum Turm stapelt und dann umhaut, geht mir das ziemlich weit am Allerwertesten vorbei, wenn derjenige aber mit der Einstellung ins Spiel kommt, will ich eine Option neben der *begrenzten* Ignoreliste sehen, womit man solche Kleinkinder mit der Zeit vollständig aus seinen Gruppen raus halten kann - und ja, sowas ist möglich, man muss sich nur damit beschäftigen!

Zum anderen, wenn jemand Bedarf auf etwas Bestimmtes hat, wird er sich gewiss keinen Zacken aus der Krone brechen es vorher auch zu schreiben.
Immerhin soll es doch tatsächlich noch Spieler geben, die sowas auch verstehen können und dann gibt es auch weniger Stress wenn es dann zum Würfeln kommt.

Ansonsten, Bedarf 1 nur für Spieler die es auch für ihre primäre Talentauswahl gebrauchen können und es eine Verbesserung darstellt, danach kann jeder andere für seine sekundäre Talentauswahl den Bedarfsknopf gerne rubbeln.

Ach ja, von mir aus können die *hust* "Pros" *hust* gerne unter sich bleiben, in Instanzen *und* in den Schlachtfeldern... aber hey, bitte nicht ankommen und heulen, wenn ihr dann nicht genug Instanzen oder Schlachtfelder auf bekommt.

Die "Noobs" können auf euch auch gerne verzichten... irgendwelche "Topp(f)gilden" gehen ja inzwischen alle Nase lang ein, aber WoW hat steigenden Spielerzahlen, irgendwas muss Blizzard dann wohl doch richtig machen mit ihren Einstellung den Inhalt in verschiedenen Stufen anzubieten bzw. mit der Zeit abzuschwächen.


----------



## Hoschie69 (23. Dezember 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> Das ja mal Hart und das gibst du auch noch so zu!oO
> Was bist du den für ein kleiner scheisser?
> Aber ich sag dir nur eins du kleiner Hans alles im Leben Recht sich!
> Und wenn ich so einen Hoschie wie dir begegene dann erstell ich mir einen char auf seinem server und Flame ihn erst mal im Handelschannel mal gucken vielleicht transe ich sogar für nen paar wochen um ihn das leben auf seinem server zu versauen^^
> ...





Hmmm...  3/10  -  aber nur, weil du meinen Namen erwähnt hast !     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (23. Dezember 2009)

@Athene

Ich hoffe du bist dann auch so fair und akzeptierst es, wenn dir ein Platten DD mal ein Tankitem wegwürfelt, weil er es für sein 2nd Tankequip brauch. Auch für dich werden wieder Zeiten kommen wo du need auf bestimmte haben wirst.

Ich würde gerne mal mit dir raiden. Bin echt gespannt was passiert, wenn ein Tankitem droppt und der Platten DD Bedarf drauf würfelt.

Ich würde jede Wette eingehen, dass er dieses Item nicht bekommen würde....

Ich weiß hier geht es eigentlich um Instanzen aber wenn man mit der Devise "wenn need, dann need" durch die Welt zieht, dann doch bitte auch in allen Bereichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (23. Dezember 2009)

Savin schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Weiß nicht ob es bei euch auch so ist aber ich habe mindestens 1 mal am tag wenn ich in einer ini bin eine gruppe die komplett nicht weiß wie sie würfeln soll.
> Damit mein ich so was wie: Boss down und es wird gewürfelt. Man sicht wie der Krieger tank auf denn DD Ring need macht einfach so.
> ...


in inis gibts eben nur need und gier und wenn man was brauchen kann macht man halt need... bin auch tank und rolle auf dd kram... ich könnte ja auch problem los als dd rein gehen aber die wartezeit als tank is einfach kürzer.


----------



## KInstinct (23. Dezember 2009)

Bin in einem guten Realmpool.

Bedarf = Bedarf... und da meckert keiner
Gier und Würfeln... da laufen auch (bei jedem) Gefrorene Kugeln darunter. Ein bischen werde ich schon komisch angeguckt das ich immer Gier mache (als Verzauberer) und erkläre immer das ich zuviel Entzauberzeug auf der Bank habe. Also alles kein Problem.

Main und Sec wird auch allgemein im Chat vorher abgeklärt. Habe wohl ein ziemlich fairen Reampool.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe mein Twink (dudu Heal) nun auch nachträglich equiped und habe sehr viele leute getroffen.

was ich definitiv sagen kann ist:

1.) Gefrorene kugel wird zu 90% von iwem geneedet deswegen mach ich mitlerweile auch immer need.
2.) Dinge wie "Buch der Glyphenbeherschung" werden auch geneedet obwohl ich nicht sicher bin ob das wirklich immer Inschriftler sind.
3.) Gutes EQ welches man noch brauchen kann gibt es meiner meinung in PDC und denn ICC 5er. alles andere gibt es für marken.
4.) Hatte ich bisher das glück immer nen guten Tank zu haben außer 1 mal (der hatte sich als Tank/DD angemeldet weil er ja beides kann aber hatte 0 equip) 

Und Raids gehen ja nicht serverübergreifend somit kann man das ja nicht dazu zähln zumal da meist eh immer PM drinne ist und wenn nicht kann man es handeln.

Greetz Paci


----------



## Dicun (23. Dezember 2009)

Ohje, hier tun mir einige Leid!
Die einen, weil sie einen zweifelhaften Charakter beweisen. 
Die anderen, weil sie auf Realmpools sind, auf denen sich genau diese Typen/-innen tummeln.

Bei Abrechnung/Reckogning ist da alles im Lot. Da hab ich sowas noch nie erlebt )


----------



## Khazius (23. Dezember 2009)

Da ich hauptsächlich Heiler bin, mich das neue LFG-Tool aber meist als Tank einteilt würfel ich natürlich auch auf Heileritems mit Bedarf. In der Regel kündige ich das vor Inistart an und dann gabs bisher noch nie Probleme. 

Ich selbst seh das aber auch entspannt wenn andere Spieler für ihre zweite Skillung etwas brauchen.


----------



## Legacy (23. Dezember 2009)

mimimimimi >.<

Gefronene Kugeln wayne wenn jmd needed sollte jeder mehr als genug haben sonst ah 10-20g >.>

und items aus Heros (ausgenommen ICC 5er) Hallo? Ilvl 200 ? braucht kein mensch >.<

also heult net so rum ist ja net auszuhalen xD

Und es ist mehr als logisch dass leute bedarf für 2nd oder sogar 3rd gear machen 

so far


----------



## BIGBoomkin (23. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Bigboom, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist relativ hoch.
> Nehmen wir mal einen wirklich "kranken" Spieler (rein fiktiv, aber als Rechenbeispiel).
> Er ist 24h on und nutzt jede Minute aus (geht nicht, aber damit du es checkst) und sagen wir, er braucht im Durchschnitt 20 Minuten je Ini.
> Das wären dann (ohne reppen, verkaufen, warten auf neuen inv) 3 Inis je Stunde und da der Tag bekanntlich 24h hat, also 3*24 ~> 72 Inis am Tag.
> ...



Das was du da Schreibst zeigt mir einfach das du weder eine eigene Familie(Frau) noch Kinder Besitzt!
Das hat nichts mit Blödheit zu tun!
Wenn du kinder und eine Frau hättest und wie es eigentlich sein sollte diese Ernährst und sie umsorgst würdest du nicht so eine Gestörte einstellung haben!
Ich möchte dir auch nicht zu nahe treten aber wenn du im Wirklichen Leben diese einstellung vertrittst hast du nicht mal Freunde!
Aber ist mir auch egal mach was du willst!
Natürlich ist das nur ein spiel!
"Eine wildfremde Person wird dies NIE machen (warum auch?),"
Weil es sich so Gehört! Wir leben in Deutschland und nicht in der Bronx!
Und das machen auch wild Fremde zumindest auf meinem Server wird so etwas hoch angesehen!
Und das wird auch so Praktiziert, natürlich wird es auch ausnahmen geben!
Aber wie schon geschriben bei uns führt das schnell mal dazu das dich 60 prozent eines servers nirgends mehr mit hin nimmt!
angenommen wir sind zusammen in ner random ini und ich beobachte wie du alles needest,dann schreib ich es im Handelschannel bei den allys danach bei horde ich habe einen guten ruf und bin auch recht bekannt!
schon hast du beim Grossteil dieses servers ich sag mal verkackt!
aber wayne bist ja gott sei dank nicht auf meinem server!
" Schon aus deinen Aussagen von wegen "Geh zur Schule etc." distanzierst du dich selbst ins Abseits, da du rein garnichts über mich weißt."
damit distanziere ich mich von deiner aussage und dem abseits, ist schon in Ordnung der satz sagt alles!(volltreffer!)


----------



## Klirk (23. Dezember 2009)

mimimimimi >.<

Gefronene Kugeln wayne wenn jmd needed sollte jeder mehr als genug haben sonst ah 10-20g >.>

und items aus Heros (ausgenommen ICC 5er) Hallo? Ilvl 200 ? braucht kein mensch >.<

also heult net so rum ist ja net auszuhalen xD

Und es ist mehr als logisch dass leute bedarf für 2nd oder sogar 3rd gear machen 

so far 



Das ist der erste anständige Post zu diesem thema. Danke


----------



## Genomchen (23. Dezember 2009)

@R92CP
Du musst dein Gegenüber genauso respektieren, wie du erwartest, dass du respektiert wirst. So einfach ist das.
Und deine Einstellung ist fürn Arsch. Ich bin Franzose, bei uns ist das fast wie in Italien. Da gibts kein "erst an sich denken" oO. ERSTENS DIE FAMILIE...zweitens gibt es nicht!!!! Sry, aber was folgt muss sein: egoistischer Ellbogendenker!

p.s.: was nicht heisst, das ich andere Menschen nicht respektieren, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur erwähnt er in seiner "Prioritäten" Liste sich selbst an erster Stelle, und man selbst steht nicht an erster Stelle, meiner Ansicht nach jedenfalls.


----------



## viehdieb (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja manche (aber nur manche!) Tanks denken, sie wären unersetzbar.

Am Montag folgender Fall. Ich (DD) schrieb mich ins Gruppensuchsystem für die Randomhero ein. Alles klar, Gruppe war schnell zusammen. Ich fand mich auf einmal in Ahn Kahet wieder. Tank war ein Pala aus einer großen Gilde auf unserem Server (ich kannte den schon, meine Alarmglocken schrillten wie verrückt, aber ich ignorierte sie vorerst). Es lief wie am Schnürchen. Wir waren schnell beim ersten Boss. Auf einmal schreibt der Heiler in den Channel. "He halt hier steht ein Boss". Ich schau verwirrterweise auf die Karte und sah, dass der rosa Punkt tatsächlich weiter gelaufen war. Der Tank schreibt nur zurück "Nö". Der Heiler sagt dann, dass er die Marken braucht. Der Tank antwortet mit: "Pech gehabt. Ich nicht. Wenn es euch nicht passt sucht euch einen anderen Tank.

Ich hab dem Heiler geflüstert, dass er rausgehen soll, hat ja noch keine ID. Ich bin dann auch gleich gegangen und hab in den Channel geschrieben, dass mir das zu doof ist. Hallo der erste Boss in Ahn Kahet. Zeitaufwand vielleicht 2 Minuten. Wenn man nicht einmal die für einen anderen Spieler aufbringen kann, dann weiß ich es auch nicht. Dann sollte man vielleicht Pong spielen. Dem anderen Balken ist es egal was man macht. Auf sowas hab ich keine Lust. Meine Alarmglocken sind zwischenzeitlich explodiert.

Hab mich daraufhin wieder ins System eingetragen und hatte 10 Minuten später eine Gruppe, in der alles optimal war. Eins muss man sagen, seit 3.3 sind auch Tanks ersetzbar bzw. man findet, zumindest bei uns, recht schnell eine Gruppe. Sicher findet der Tank, noch schneller eine neue Gruppe, aber so schone ich wenigstens meine (neuen) Alarmglocken.

Zu Deinem Problem (wie ich wieder abgeschweift bin):

Normalerweise sollte Main vor Second gelten. Sprich wenn Du einen DD-Ring als DD brauchst, hast Du vorrang. Ohne PM tust Du Dir aber schwer, das im Zweifel durchzusetzen.

Ich hatte loottechisch noch nie Probleme (ich brauch aus Heros auch nichts mehr). Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass bei den hier schon angesprochenen Kugeln, auf den verschiedenen Servern unterschiedlich verfahren wird. Bei uns auf dem Server, ist die Regel, dass man auf die Kugel Gier macht. Egal welchen Beruf man hat. Auf anderen Servern ist Bedarf die Regel.

Am Besten vor Instanzbeginn sowas kurz abklären und alle dürften zufrieden sein.


----------



## FrustmaN (23. Dezember 2009)

wow, bei dem was man hier so liest kann man ja froh sein daß man bisher 3/3 grps hatte wo niemand mit so fragwürdigen einstellungen rumgerannt ist (allein: ich machs weil ichs kann ?? sry aber so leute haun wahrscheins auch lvl 10er um, weil sies könenn. und rl klaun sie kindergarten kiddies den lollie, weil sies können. da wünscht amn sich daß ihnen ein kampfsportfreak der übelsten sorte mal die fr..e poliert... genau .... weil ers kann. wäre wahrscheins die einzigste methode daß sie was kapieren)

klar is das kein rl, aber muß man sich deswegen wie der letzte ar..h verhalten ? kein wunder daß manche server im ruf immer weiter absinken ? die selbstbedienermentalität is bei den banktypen schon bis zur kroteske aufgebläht, nur daß es inzwischen auch relativ normale durchschnittstypen erwischt hat ist traurig.


man sollte sich immer so verhalten wie man selbst behandelt werden will, die die in einem run jemand was wegwürfeln, sind die gleichen die sich dann lautstark beschweren wenns ihnen mal selbst passiert. und jeder hat seine rolle selbst gewählt, wer sich als tank beschwert dass die mobs auf ihn einhaun soll die paar gold investieren udn umspeccen, auf der anderen seite sind sicher ncith "nur" die tanks und heiler schuld wenns eben mal nen wipe gibt, eine grp sind immer noch 5 mann, also trifft auch jeden die schuld. genauso hat auch jeder ein anrecht auf einen anteil.

das system sollte anders ablaufen:
alle items werden bis ende gesammelt, dann gibt jeder an ob 1., 2. oder twink. dann wird gewürfelt, geneedet oder eben per pm verteilt dann bekommt jeder erst mal 1 item, dann die anderen 4 bis alles gerecht verteilt is, genauso sollte man es mit dem gold aus der ini machen: verteilt wird nach ende, dann bleiben die leute allein schon weil sie sonst umsonst drin waren. und mehrfache drops (stoff, kugeln, etc...) werden eben reihum verteilt, bis jeder was hat.


so schwer kanns doch gar nicht sein, etwas anstand an den tag zu legen, ansonsten bestimmt man mit seinem verhalten den ruf des ganzen servers, in gewisser weise ist man schließlich auch eine art botschafter. nur die ganzen egos werden das wahrscheins etwas anders sehn, die tun mir aber auch leid


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Dezember 2009)

Savin schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Weiß nicht ob es bei euch auch so ist aber ich habe mindestens 1 mal am tag wenn ich in einer ini bin eine gruppe die komplett nicht weiß wie sie würfeln soll.
> Damit mein ich so was wie: Boss down und es wird gewürfelt. Man sicht wie der Krieger tank auf denn DD Ring need macht einfach so.
> ...




Kleiner tipp, mach dir am besten zum heros machen ne stammgrp.... oder zumindest schau dass du den tank und heiler aus gilde oder persönlich kennst.... das ist immer am besten..... bei mir war das anfangs auch so.... hatte damals nen full t7/7,5 dk dem nurnoch eins fehlte.... der ring aus gundrak^^..... wurde mir sogar schon von nem baum weggenommen^^....... wie auch immer, heute bin ich glücklicherweise nichtmehr als dk unterwegs sondern als diszi heiler.... mein bro ist der tank..... loots werden bei uns generell fair verteilt..... dazu muss ich sagen hat sich unser niveau natürlich drastisch erhöht (pdok/icc25er)..... 

wie auch immer.... sowas kommt vor ist aber nicht die regel, also keine sorge! :-)




_achja btw..... AUF BLACKMOORE ALLY WIRD FUER EISIGE KUGELN MIT BEDARF GEWUERFELT, DAS WAR SCHON IMMER SO UND WIRD SICH NICHT AENDERN!_


----------



## sash251 (23. Dezember 2009)

Sooo hab jetzt alles gelesen und es stimmt seid dem neuen Tool  beobachte ich auch ein "anderes" Würfelverhalten speziell bei Spielern von anderen Servern.
Als Beispiel "Gefrorene Kugel" vorm Patch würfelten alle Gier ohne Ausnahme......jetzt alle Bedarf, aber ehrlich wenn ich es weiß ( das hat in meinen Fall genau eine Ini gedauert ) würfel ich halt auf alles was ich will Bedarf und fertig......ob es richtig ist oder nicht, ist doch ehh ne Frage von Anstand und Erziehung, denn ändern kann das keiner von Euch wenn einer Bedarf würfelt fürs Second Eq oder vielleicht noch fürn Twink, ist Arsch aber ändern kannste es nicht. 
So long sash

ps ES IST GENUG FÜR ALLE DA


----------



## Legacy (23. Dezember 2009)

man man xD was hier geheult wird ? was regt ihr euch eig alle auf das ist ilvl200 ? das braucht eig kein mensch mehr >.<

echt low


----------



## Darussios (23. Dezember 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> man man xD was hier geheult wird ? was regt ihr euch eig alle auf das ist ilvl200 ? das braucht eig kein mensch mehr >.<
> 
> echt low



Das Itemlvl ist scheißegal, es gehört zum guten Ton, dass die Regeln "1st Need>2nd Need" und "Need>Gier" befolgt werden.
Außerdem stell dir mal vor, es soll Twinks geben, die grad erst 80 geworden sind und für die sowas eine echt gute Aufwertung ist.
Unvorstellbar oder?


----------



## Marvîn (23. Dezember 2009)

Also Ninjalooter hab ich jetzt seit dem Patch keine mehr gesehen.
Ich war jetzt in jeder Menge Inis drin und finde einfach dass die meisten Spieler nett sind denen man da mal begegnet.
Die einzigen schlimmen sind die, die sich für Oberpros halten nur weil sie ICC clear haben. 
Klar, ich habs zwar auch clear, zwar nur im 10er aber wayne, aber ich bin immer nett zu Unterequippten, 
helfe denen und nehme Rücksicht. 
Aber so sind nicht alle, die Oberprotanks kommen mit der Ansage rein mindestens 3k dps oder ich leave, 
pullen einfach mal die nächsten 4 Gruppen während die Hälfte der Leute nicht in der Ini sind, 
ich als Heiler eingeschlossen, und beleidigen mich als Heiler warum es keinen Heal gab nur um dann zu leaven...

Aber das ist mir bisher nur 2 mal passiert und ich hab den Streuner seit ner Woche, 
von daher würde sagen die Situation hat sich nicht geändert, auch früher gabs solche Typen.


----------



## Bellthane (23. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir geht auch 1st Need for 2nd Need. War gestern mit meinem Priester zuerst HDR und es droppte eine Armschiene mit Hit. Ich fragte halt ganz höflich, ob sie niemand benötigt, weil ich würde sie gerne für Shadow mitnehmen. Wenn es niemand braucht und sowieso nur gedisst wird, warum sollte es dann nicht jemand mitnehmen, für den es eine Verbesserung ist.

Danach war ich mit einer anderen Grp Grube. Beim ersten Boss droppte der Dolch und ich machte Need drauf, weil er halt besser ist, als der Kolben aus PDC. Beim Endboss droppte dann das ZM-Trinket auf das der Dudu gleich zu Beginn Bedarf angemeldet hat. Es wäre zwar eine Verbesserung für mich gewesen, nur bin ich nicht so Itemgeil und dachte mir halt ich hab eh schon das Schwert bekommen warum also nicht dem Dudu das Ding geben, der im Mainspecc halt Eule war.

Jedoch gilt für mich selbst, wenn ich Gruppen erwische, wo wirklich alle auf alles Need machen, mache ich es auch. Ich finds zwar Assi aber was soll man machen.


----------



## R92CP (23. Dezember 2009)

Oops, ich glaube ihr versteht mich irgendwie falsch.
Ich bin kein Spieler, der auf ALLES need rollt, also auch die Blues von den Bossen + das Epic vom Endboss.
Ich sagte, wenn ich was brauche (was atm. nur das Trinket aus SS Hero ist) und sonst würfle ich auch Entzauberung (falls möglich) oder Gier.
Auf die gefrorene Kugel neede ich auch, warum kann ich dir nicht sagen, wurde seit Start Wotlk bei uns so praktiziert (Nathrezim PVP), dass jeder need drauf rollt, hat sich so eingebürgert.

Und Bigboonking wieder:
Ich schrieb es doch eindeutig, mit Worten wie "krank", "rein fiktiv" und "geht nicht", aber irgendwie scheinst du es dennnoch nicht zu kapieren.
Dies ist ein Rechenbeispiel, es erhebt keinen Anspruch auf einen Realitätsvergleich, wie ich verwies.
Du kannst höchstens sagen, dass ich mich mit der Inizahl geirrt habe (durchaus möglich) oder mich wegen der Zeit in den Inis flamen (ja hdz4 dauert länger), aber du kannst mich nicht damit vergleichen.

Und an alle anderen: Ich respektiere meine Gegenüber, aber ich seh nicht ein, dass ich eine Ini NUR wegen einem Item (1. Ja, ich brauch nichts mehr für Marken 2. In der Zeit kann man mehr Geld farmen als die 30-50g für diesen Run) gehe und dann passen soll, um anderen den Vortritt zu lassen. Natürlich ist das wie von mir beschrieben nur ein hinführendes Item auf den Raidcontent (was nicht heißt, dass ich ohne dieses Trinket nicht raiden gehe) und eigentlich belanglos ist. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich es in über 10 Runs noch nicht einmal habe droppen sehen, aber falls ich es sehe, dann wird geneeded.

Seht es so: Andere spammen den Handelschannel mit "lfm 2 caster dds ss hc" um somit auszuschließen, dass jemand anders dabei ist, der needen könnte. Es gibt auch Leute, die hauen (geht nur auf eigenem Server) vorm Boss noch PM rein und ninjan das Trinket (richtig doof). Ich gebe jedem die Chance, darauf zu rollen, der meint, es zu brauchen. Weiterhin gibt es sicherlich Leute, die sowenig Ahnung über ihre eigene Klasse haben, dass sie soetwas "blind needen" (z.b. Retri Palas) und irgendwie bin ich da der Meinung, dass es bei mir weitaus besser aufgehoben ist als bei solchen... nunja...nicht so erfahrenen Spielern.


----------



## Liandrin (23. Dezember 2009)

Athlos schrieb:


> Normal ist das auch so nur manche machen einen auf Ego, weil es nur sich selbst als wichtig sehen und die anderen sie mal kreuzweise können.
> Nebenbei wegen des würfelverhalten ich würfel imer Bedarf auf die Gefrorene Kugel.
> Warum? Ganz einfach würfeln alle Bedarf kann keiner die Kugel ninjalooten.



Das mit dem Bedarf würfeln auf die Gefrorene Kugel ist mir auch aufgefallen... Ich finds nicht in Ordnung. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder Gier auf dieses Item würfeln, da es ein Reagenz ist, und es daher jeder Spieler auf irgendeine Art und Weise brauchen kann.
Naja, aber wie du schon sagst... es gibt immer irgendwen, der dann ja doch Bedarf würfelt. Aus diesem Grund guck ich jetzt immer ob alle Gier würfeln... wenn ja ist gut, und ich mach ebenfalls Gier. Würfelt jedoch einer aus der Gruppe Bedarf (was in 95% der Fall ist) tu ich es ihm gleich. 

Ich hab kürzlich einen Spieler meiner Random-Gruppe gefragt weshalb er denn Bedarf auf die Kugel würfle und er meinte, dies sei auf seinem Server so üblich (was ein weiteres Gruppenmitglied bestätigte)...
Wenn man es also von einer anderen Seite betrachten möchte, sind es vielleicht eher unterschiedliche, "ungeschriebene Regeln" der verschiedenen Server, die solche kleine Ärgernisse hervorbringen, und keine Ninjaloot-Versuche.

Wie dem auch sei... man weiss es nicht... und da auch ich nicht vor habe meine Chancen auf gefrorene Kugeln zu verschenken, achte ich nun stets darauf, was in der Gruppe gewürfelt wird. 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich diese "Bedarf-Würfel" Verhaltensweise sowieso früher oder später bei Random-Gruppen einbürgert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Frohe Festtage und ein gutes neues Jahr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dicun (23. Dezember 2009)

Bedarf auf die Kugel? Häh? Das hab ich noch nie erlebt. Da muß ich mal genauer hinsehen...wobei ich die 
mit Gier auch schon öfter mal gewonnen habe oO


----------



## bababuss (23. Dezember 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> Das ja mal Hart und das gibst du auch noch so zu!oO
> Was bist du den für ein kleiner scheisser?
> Aber ich sag dir nur eins du kleiner Hans alles im Leben Recht sich!
> Und wenn ich so einen Hoschie wie dir begegene dann erstell ich mir einen char auf seinem server und Flame ihn erst mal im Handelschannel mal gucken vielleicht transe ich sogar für nen paar wochen um ihn das leben auf seinem server zu versauen^^
> ...



Psst, ich mach' das auch ganz oft und dann verkauf' ich die Sachen immer, weil ich Geld brauche. Mach' ich aber immer, egal, ob ich dd, tank oder heal bin, ich brauch' Geld, okay ?. Aber pschhht.


----------



## Anser (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele Druidentank, Kriegertank und DK-Tank und muss sagen ich Würfel auch auf Heiler und DD Items wenn sie mich weiterbringen, den wie 99% aller Tanks habe ich mit jedem Char. Dualskillung und möchte auch gerne mal Dmg. machen.

Euch heulenden DD´s sollte klar sein das Ihr ohne Tanks in keine Inis. gehen könntet es sei denn Ihr geht Gilden oder Freunde intern.
Denkt doch evtl. auch mal an die Tanks die eigentlich den Tankskill nur als Sek. Skill haben und eigentlich DD Spielen wollen und auch besser können, nur dank dem Zufallstool landet er in einer Gr. wo er tanken soll, warum sollte er dann net auch auf DD würfeln dürfen? 

Bzw. andere Situation ich habe als Tank das für mich bestmögliche EQ und brauche nichts mehr aus Heros, ich gehe da nur noch für Marken und für mein Sek. EQ das DD ist rein. Also was sollte mich abhalten Bedarf zu würfeln in einer Random Gruppe die ohne mich da eh nicht reinkommen würde?

Die Arroganz die ich mir da herausnehme ist durchaus berechtigt, den ein DD wird bei gewissen Raid´s ja nur ab Zitat LFG Channel "suche DD für PDK 10 mind. 5k DPS" jemand mitgenommen und wenn die nun mal ihren Stamm Tank haben und nur noch einen Random DD suchen dann wäre ich schon gerne dabei aber nein die Hauptberuflichen DD´s nehmen sich ja auch die Arroganz heraus hier rumzuheulen und den Tanks alles wegzuneeden.

Also bitte immer bissi mitdenken, klar ist man angep... wenn einer einem was wegwürfelt das man selbst gerne hätte, aber dafür hat dieses Game eine Würfelfunkion eingebaut und mittlerweile sogar was Rüssi angeht wird meine Möglichkeit mit zu würfeln eingeschränkt, also seid nett zueinander und seht halt ein das man auch evtl. mehrmals in eine Ini muss bis man sein Wunsch EQ hat, so geht’s vielen und nicht nur genau euch!

So long euer Anser


----------



## grimmzahn_drei (23. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt Server, auf denen standardmäßig Bedarf auf Kugeln gewürfelt wird. Wenn das alle machen, ist das auch völlig in Ordnung.

Zum Thema: Nur weil du in deiner Gilde, in deinen Gruppen oder auf deinem ganzen Server irgendwelche Regeln vereinbart hast, gelten die trotzdem nicht für alle. Das ist nur ein deiner Fantasie so. Man kann sich nämlich schon darüber streiten, ob es wirklich Sinn macht, nur Loot für die Skillung zu verteilen, mit der man auch in der Instanz. Was ist zum Beispiel mit dem Heilpala, der Bedarf auf ein DD-Item hat, und an diesem Platz noch grün ausgestattet ist. Soll er sich das Item dann vom DK wegwürfeln lassen, obwohl ihm das nur 2 Stärkepunkte mehr gibt?

In meiner Gilde gibt es zwar diese Regeln und dort werden sie auch von allen respiektiert, aber ich kann das doch nicht von einer wildfremden Person von einem anderen Server erwaten.

Darüber hinaus tun mir die Leute leid, die sich noch um Loot aus 5er-Instanzen streiten.


----------



## Kubayashi (23. Dezember 2009)

Anser schrieb:


> Ich spiele Druidentank, Kriegertank und DK-Tank und muss sagen ich Würfel auch auf Heiler und DD Items wenn sie mich weiterbringen, den wie 99% aller Tanks habe ich mit jedem Char. Dualskillung und möchte auch gerne mal Dmg. machen.



trotzdem gilt first vor second, sprich aktive skillung vor deaktivierte skillung. alles andere is unfair, außerdem kann man sich vorher mit der jeweiligen anderen rolle absprechen



Anser schrieb:


> Denkt doch evtl. auch mal an die Tanks die eigentlich den Tankskill nur als Sek. Skill haben und eigentlich DD Spielen wollen und auch besser können, nur dank dem Zufallstool landet er in einer Gr. wo er tanken soll, warum sollte er dann net auch auf DD würfeln dürfen?



dann geht doch einfach als DD rein und nich als tank. macht den haken bei tank raus und schwupps seid ihr nur noch DD. da gibts kein "dank zufallstool land ich in einer grp ohne tank"



lootprobs hatte ich so noch nich. nur was ich beobachtet habe is, das sich bei den tanks der trend entwickelt einfach vor zu rennen und zu pullen, egal ob die gruppe reggt, jemand tot ist oder afk. bin als heiler auch mal gestorben, jemand hat mich aufgehoben und schon wurde gepullt obwohl ich nur 5% mana und hp hattte. in solchen fällen bleib ich meistens ruhig sitzen und lass sie dann wipen. is zwar mist für die dds, die nix dafür können, aber man kann auch ab und zu mal auf die gruppe achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anser (23. Dezember 2009)

Kubayashi schrieb:


> trotzdem gilt first vor second, sprich aktive skillung vor deaktivierte skillung. alles andere is unfair, außerdem kann man sich vorher mit der jeweiligen anderen rolle absprechen
> 
> 
> 
> dann geht doch einfach als DD rein und nich als tank. macht den haken bei tank raus und schwupps seid ihr nur noch DD. da gibts kein "dank zufallstool land ich in einer grp ohne tank"




First - Sek. Regeln stehen in keinen AGB´s und sind von Spielern gemacht (was für Raid´s auch ok ist aber in Random Inis. unnötig ist) 

Wenn ich mich als DD melde sitze ich bis zu 1 Stunde rum bevor sich eine Gruppe ergibt, als Tank 2 Sek.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kubayashi (23. Dezember 2009)

hat ja nix mit agbs zutun. es geht ja um die fairness untereinander. auch wow hat sein "knigge"
du schenkst doch deiner freundin auch blumen, obwohl ihr das vorher net vertraglich geregelt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R92CP (23. Dezember 2009)

Wie Anser schon sagte... 1h vs. 2 sek, auch wenn dies übertrieben scheint.
Aber 10min Wartezeit (nur als dd eingetragen) kann man vlt. bei einem Char verkraften, aber wie er sagt, hat er mindestens 3 Chars.
Ich kann es zumindest nur von mir sagen: Die 10min Wartezeit ergibt sich bei 4 Chars zu ca. 40min (Zeit für 2 Inis), aber man kann ja zwischendurch Dailys machen.
Und trotzdem ist mir meine Zeit zu schade, 10min sinnlos zu warten, bevor es losgeht, wenn mein Secspecc nur 5-10sek braucht.

Weiterhin... AGB`s scheinen im Spiel ja sowieso unrelevant zu sein, da jeder jeden beschimpft, gespammt wird en Masse etc.. Natürlich zählt das als Knigge, aber wenn man sieht, dass einem selbst (Spielerfahrung, man ist eins mit dem Char) mehr nützt, weil man mehr rausholen kann, dann sollte man auch wirklich needen.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Dezember 2009)

Savin schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob es bei euch auch so ist aber ich habe mindestens 1 mal am tag wenn ich in einer ini bin eine gruppe die komplett nicht weiß wie sie würfeln soll.



Doch wissen die. Aber sie wissen auch: "andere Länder, andere Sitten" und sind deswegen unsicher, wie es bei anderen Servern gehandhabz wird, das Würfeln. 

Übrigens: diese Unsicherheit stünde Dir auch gut zu Gesicht.


----------



## pvenohr (23. Dezember 2009)

Absprachen haben die unangenehme Eigenschaft das man schon vorher miteinander sprechen muss, oh ja. Wer das nicht tut muss mit den Konsequenzen leben und darf sich nicht im Nachhinein beschweren.


----------



## BIGBoomkin (23. Dezember 2009)

Es ist ja nunmal so wie hier einige schon bemerkt haben dient die instanz zum equippen!
Da es nun mal auch anfänger gibt die need haben oder grade frisch 80 sind (Twink what ever)
Haben diese meiner meinung nach mehr need als einer der schon full equipt ist diese leute wollen auch gerne Raiden etc!
Da lass ich ihnen doch den vortritt!
Ich bin gut Gestafft fahre sehr gute dps kann gut heilen oder wenn ich will auch tanken!
Ich finde immer eine grp egal für was!
Meint ihr das geht dem frischem 80iger genauso?!

Aber es beruhigt mich ja schon ungemein das die mehrzahl der leute so reif und anständig ist wie ich es hoffe!
Frohes fest und guten Rutsch allen normalen^^


----------



## Grimhilda (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin Tank, Dual Speec auf DD.

Es hat sich bei mir ne ganz einfach ne Methode rauskristallisiert.

Auf alles was ich brauchen kann für meine 2 Speec's mach ich Bedarf.


Sollte mal der Fall eintreten das ein DD auch need auf das von mir erwürfelte Teil haben, steck ich es ihm zu.


Hatte noch nie Probleme und alle DD's waren begeistert.
Viele meinten dass die meisten anderen Tanks das Item einfach behalten hätten.


----------



## kumba (23. Dezember 2009)

Auch ich bin einer dieser Tanks die auf DD Equip needen. Warum wenn ein DD weniger Schaden macht als ich und das Teil für mich nen Upgrade ist warum nicht? Auch DD´s rollen mir in den neuen HC die Tank Items weg also warum sollte ich das nicht machen. 

Wenn ich das sehen was für Leute sich durch die neuen Ini´s ziehen lassen geht garnet. 

Sry wenn ich mich irre aber was will nen Verstärker mit dem ARP Trinket aus SS HC oder warum macht nen Heal Pala auf ne 1Hand Axt need?

Solange solche Leute unterwegs sind werde ich als Tank weiter need machen auf DD Equip wenn eben diese keine oder sehr schlechte Leistung bringen.


----------



## Ronma (23. Dezember 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> Meine Würfelregel:
> TankItem: Need ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste
> Dämätschitem: nach Absprache mit den DD´s
> HeilItem: Nach Absprache mit Magiern/Heilern
> ...




Gute Regeln. Ähnliche habe ich für mich auch, natürlich bezogen auf die Situation seitdem es den Dungeon Finder gibt.

1.) blaue und grüne Sachen, nur noch gier zwecks für Gold an Händler verkaufen.
2.) Bei sich bindenden Boss Items in 5er Inies drücke ich in 99% aller Fälle sofort passen, da ich durch die Embleme des Frostes und des Triumpfes grundsätzlich bessere Sachen bekomme, außer in den 3 neuen 5er Inies, wo noch 1, 2 interessante Dinge dabei wären. Könnte zwar Sachen die keiner wollte, auch an den Händler verticken, will mir aber Inventar nich vollhauen, da ich nebenbei noch Daily Quests mache in den Random Ini Such Pausen.
3.) Gefrorene Kugeln passe ich auch, die sind mir mittlerweile total egal, weil wertlos. Die 5 Gold Händlerpreis mach ich doppelt mit einer daily quest


----------



## Legelion (23. Dezember 2009)

kumba schrieb:


> Auch ich bin einer dieser Tanks die auf DD Equip needen. Warum wenn ein DD weniger Schaden macht als ich und das Teil für mich nen Upgrade ist warum nicht?



Ist diese Frage nicht auch gleichzeitig die Antwort?^^ Wenn der DD weniger Schaden macht, braucht er offensichtlich noch Equip - der wird Dir sicher eiwg danbar sein und viel Verständnis entgegen bringen^^.

Ne, aber mal im Ernst. Einer, der für alles mögliche Bedarf würfelt, wurde bsiher doch immer als Ninja bezeichnet - oder irre ich mich da? Und die Leute landen bei mir sofort auf der Ignore-Liste.

Jedem von uns ist doch schon mal was vor der Nase weggewürfelt worden - ja und? - wir leben doch alle noch und haben auch so unser Equip zusammen bekommen. Ich halte es da so wie Grimhilda - kann ich was für sec gebrauchen, dann mach ich auch need. Ist dann einer dabei, der das für sein 1. braucht - schieb ich das Teil rüber. 

Geil finde ich ja auch, wie die Leute sich mittlerweile aufregen, wenn sie mal 10min auf ne Ini-Gruppe warten müssen^^. Ich hab auch 3 80er und verbringe jetzt trotzdem deutlich weniger Zeit mit warten, als noch vor dem Patch. So viele regen sich ständig darüber auf, dass jetzt alles so leicht ist und alles so schnell geht und jetzt beschweren sich die Leute wieder, wenn man mal nicht sofort nach 1 Minute eine Einladung zur Ini hat^^.

Macht Euch doch allen keinen Stress - morgen ist Weihnachten^^. Und was die Leidenschaft zum Bedarf würfeln anbelangt: Wie man in den Wald schreit so hallt es heraus...


----------



## Cersei (23. Dezember 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> ich bin so einer der niemals, auch nicht im entferntesten jemandem etwas schlechtes will mit dem ich spiele!
> Den ich spiele um spass zu haben!!
> Ich habe kein need auf irgend etwas in irgend einer hero ini!
> Wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde ,so ein verhalten ist assozial und zeugt davon das die leute die diese meinung vertreten ihren ganzen server in verruf bringen genauso wie du!
> ...




So mein kleiner, laut buffed bist du 28 Jahre. Glückwunsch damit bist du immerhin 7 Jahre älter als ich.
Wenn du rechnen könntest, was ich bei deiner Rechtschreibung aber bezweifle, wüsstest du, dass ich 21 bin.
Somit bin ich kein Jugendlicher mehr.
Deine Harz 4 vergleiche kannst du dir klemmen, die sind hier fehl am Platze und eigentlich recht armselig. (wie deine Rechtschreibung)
Inkompetent in diesem Falle bist du, da du weder eine richtige Schreibweise an den Tag legst noch sachlich argumentieren kannst. Zudem kommst du mit Stammtischparolen wie "Warum bekomm ich so wenig Arbeitslosen geld?Scheiss Regierung!!!". Das ist doch mittlerweile echt nen lahmes Totschlagargument.
Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Rechtschreibflamer aber du solltest dir mal den Duden zu Gemüte führen anstatt WoW zu spielen.

Achja noch etwas:
Sag du mir doch mal auf welchem Server unter welchem Namen du spielst. Flamen ohne Angaben zum char sind lame.
MFG Cersei - Thrall


----------



## Lefrondon (23. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> "Ich habe das Item zwar gewonnen, aber ich will es dir lieber geben, denn du hast es doch nötiger."
> Eine wildfremde Person wird dies NIE machen (warum auch?)


ich hab das schon gemacht, bei mir wärs nur ne minimale verbesserung gewesen, der mage hatte noch grün oder so... da spare ich mir dann die kosten fürs vz und sockeln und mache jemanden glücklich.


----------



## Udalrich (23. Dezember 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> ich hab das schon gemacht, bei mir wärs nur ne minimale verbesserung gewesen, der mage hatte noch grün oder so... da spare ich mir dann die kosten fürs vz und sockeln und mache jemanden glücklich.


/sign

Ich bin DD und Tank, aber tanke in Zufallsinstanzen natürlich meist.

Wenn für mich interessantes DD-Zeug droppt, warte ich mit dem Würfeln in der Regel, um zu sehen ob ein anderer DD Bedarf hat und passe falls ja. Oft frage ich auch, ob ich da ein B drauf machen darf, ehe ich dann würfle.
Wenn es aber ein Item ist, auf das ich wirklich scharf bin, dann würfle ich da natürlich durchaus auf Bedarf. Sollte ich gewinnen und merken dass der DD deshalb sehr enttäuscht ist, kann ich es ihm immer noch geben. Oft schaue ich mir dann an, welches Item er ersetzen würde und wie sehr er sich im Vergleich zu mir überhaupt verbessert. Wenn man es ganz korrekt machen will, kann man das Item dann einfach nochmal manuell mit "/rnd" bzw. "/rnd 50" (für 2nd) verwürfeln.


Generell ist es aber doch immer eine Frage des gegenseitigen Umgangs. Wenn ich mit jemandem unterwegs bin, der echt nett ist und sich bei einem Drop mit einem Kommentar wie "dickes, fettes B!" oder "JA! Endlich!!!" freut, würfle ich ihm das natürlich nicht für meine 'Zweitskillung' weg. In meinem Realmpool trifft man in Zufallsinstanzen aber leider viele 'Spieler', die außer einem regelmäßigen "ogogogogogo" nichts von sich geben und da wird man als fairer, netter Spieler manchmal doch sehr auf die Probe gestellt, über den von Blizzard vorgesehenen Rahmen hinaus rücksichtsvoll zu sein...


----------



## BIGBoomkin (23. Dezember 2009)

Cersei schrieb:


> So mein kleiner, laut buffed bist du 28 Jahre. Glückwunsch damit bist du immerhin 7 Jahre älter als ich.
> Wenn du rechnen könntest, was ich bei deiner Rechtschreibung aber bezweifle, wüsstest du, dass ich 21 bin.
> Somit bin ich kein Jugendlicher mehr.
> Deine Harz 4 vergleiche kannst du dir klemmen, die sind hier fehl am Platze und eigentlich recht armselig. (wie deine Rechtschreibung)
> ...



ich bin 29 und auf die rechtschreibung habe ich nicht weiter geschaut, im gegensatz zu dir in dem letzten text!^^
Wie gestern schon geschrieben kleiner junge wenn du die sätze nicht verstehst bist du schlicht zu dumm!!!
Ausserdem hab ich ja wohl ins schwarze getroffen bei dir!(warum würde dich das sonst so aufregen?)
Und was bitte zeigt mehr, das du nicht mehr weist wie du reagieren sollst als anzufangen meine gross und klein schreibung zu bemängeln^^
Warumm sollte ich einen meiner Chars dir nennen damit ein kind wie du dumme sachen macht auf meinem Server???
Ach ja zu den Hartz 4 Argumenten ich erklär es dir doch, sollst ja nicht dumm sterben!
Das war einfach nur nachgesprochen ,so wie wahrscheinlich die leute ticken die so einen geistigen dünschiss von sich geben wie du!
So bin mal gespannt was jetzt kommt?
Bestimmt so wie ihr halbstarken seit willste mich jetzt schlagen oder was weis ich^^
Aber zu deiner info ich kenne nicht viele menschen die sich freiwillig mit mir anlegen!
Aber kommste doch auf den trichter biste herzlich eingeladen nach berlin zu kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So und jetzt noch viel spass in deinem keller!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talhea (23. Dezember 2009)

So würde ichs mit meinem DD DK machen, wenn ein Tankitem droppt:

Am Anfang der Ini würde ich schon mal erwähnen, dass ich auch gern auf Tankitems würfeln würde. 

Ich würfel erst Bedarf, da es ja noch innerhalb dieser Gruppe handelbar ist. Dann sprech ich mich mit dem Tank ab, ob er das brauchen kann und falls ja, gebe ich es natürlich ab. 

Das hat einen einfachen Grund. Sollte der Tank das selber nicht brauchen, wählt er evtl. selbst und alle anderen in der Gruppe Entzauberung und das Item ist weg.


----------



## R92CP (23. Dezember 2009)

Bigboonking... da zeigt sich wieder einiges.
Man braucht keine Art der Verifizierung des Alters bei buffed.de, man kann eintragen was man will.
Bei Personen wie dir (denke mal so 13-16) denke ich mal, dass du 29 hingeschrieben hast, nur um vom Profil her reif und respekteinflößend zu wirken.
Er kritisiert sicherlich deine Rechtschreibung, weil du z.b. mich geflamed hast von wegen "geh in die Schule."

In der Schule gibt es Deutschunterricht (was bei dir sicherlich erste Fremdsprache ist), da bekommt man u.a. Groß-und Kleinschreibung gelehrt.
Somit bist du es wieder, der zur Schule gehen sollte.
Wegen den Namen deiner Chars... ich denke mal das du nicht alles BiS hast, wie du behauptet hast und nur ein kleiner Noob bist, der sich freut, wenn er mal als Eule (lese ich mal aus dem Namen, kann sein, dass ich falsch liege) im PDK10er mitgenommen wird, weil die Caster deine Aura des Mondkin brauchen.

Zum Thema Hartz4: Wie kommen die Spieler immer nur gleich auf Hartz4 und Arbeitslosigkeit? Soll sich hier nur die Unterschicht der Gesellschaft rumtreiben, bzw. nur Arbeitslose? Wohl kaum.

Warum sich keiner freiwillig mit dir anlegt: Na die sind doch alle viel kleiner als du. Wenn ich mit 13-16 Jahren noch in der dritten Klasse wäre wie du, dann würde sich auch keiner freiwillig mit mir anlegen (normal ca. 9 Jahre).

Warum nach Berlin kommen? Ach klar, die Anonymität der Masse, wir fahren nach Berlin (>3 Millionen Einwohner) und suchen einen Bigboonkin, wir werden ihn sicherlich finden...

Du scheinst mir irgendwie nur ein kleiner Möchtegern zu sein, so ein richtiger Wannabe.


----------



## Al_xander (23. Dezember 2009)

Grüße,

Ja des ist mir schon oft passiert net das ein Tank drauf würfelt sondern eher ein Heiler auf ein DDItem, ich fragte dann den Heiler ob er das DDItem braucht und ob der überhaupt DD Specc hat, dieser sagte nur: Ne hab kein DDSpecc aber das ist eigtl nen HeilerItem, ich erklärte dem dann, das dies ein DDItem war weil da keine Willenskraft drauf war, und das Heiler keine Trefferwertung brauchen. Dieser war natürlich angefressen und leavte die Grp... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt nun mal Leute die es nicht einsehen wollen das andere recht haben.

MfG Al_x


----------



## Cersei (23. Dezember 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> ich bin 29 und auf die rechtschreibung habe ich nicht weiter geschaut, im gegensatz zu dir in dem letzten text!^^
> Wie gestern schon geschrieben kleiner junge wenn du die sätze nicht verstehst bist du schlicht zu dumm!!!
> Ausserdem hab ich ja wohl ins schwarze getroffen bei dir!(warum würde dich das sonst so aufregen?)
> Und was bitte zeigt mehr, das du nicht mehr weist wie du reagieren sollst als anzufangen meine gross und klein schreibung zu bemängeln^^
> ...



Deine Sätze kann man nicht verstehen weil sie keinen Sinn ergeben. In deiner kaputten kleinen Neuköllner Welt bist du vielleicht nen Checker, für mich bist du nen armer alter Mann der nicht drauf klar kommt, dass er 30 wird. 
Die "Rechtschreibung" wie du sie ausübst ist erbärmlich, ich glaub deine Lehrerin in der Grundschule würd dir nachträglich noch Extrahausaufgaben aufbrummen =).
Dumm bin ich übrigens nicht ich hab Fachhochschulreife, was im Endeffekt heisst, dass ich 
a)die deutsche Sprache recht gut beherrsche
und
b) bei weitem nicht so minderbemittelt bin wie du=)

Du kommst des weiteren immer noch mit Stammtischparolen.
Ich kann zwar nichts dafür dass du in deinem Berliner Stadtteil so oft von kleinen Kindern verhauen wirst aber so ein Würstchen wie dich pack ich nicht an.
Dass du mir nicht zeigen willst auf welchem Server du spielst bzw wie deine Charnamen sind zeigt mir nur deutlichst, dass du kleiner Gimp einfach zu feige bist und dich evtl. noch für deine Chars schähmst =)
Naja wie dem auch sei ich hoffe du fängst unter deiner Brücke nicht an zu heulen.
Du kannst meine Rechtschreibung gerne kritisieren wenn du denn besser schreiben würdest. Nur das kannst du ja anscheinend nicht, versuch dich erstmal wieder auf das Topic zu konzentrieren, vielleicht gelingt dir das ja besser. (was ich aber bezweifle)


----------



## BIGBoomkin (23. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Bigboonking... da zeigt sich wieder einiges.
> Man braucht keine Art der Verifizierung des Alters bei buffed.de, man kann eintragen was man will.
> Bei Personen wie dir (denke mal so 13-16) denke ich mal, dass du 29 hingeschrieben hast, nur um vom Profil her reif und respekteinflößend zu wirken.
> Er kritisiert sicherlich deine Rechtschreibung, weil du z.b. mich geflamed hast von wegen "geh in die Schule."
> ...



Mann mann ich muss schon sagen hast mich hart getroffen! :-)
dabei hatte ich bei deinem letzten post den eindruck das du gar nicht so verkehrt bist(kann mich auch mal irren) ;-(
Ich muss mich nicht mehr beweisen!Diese Kindergarten spiele habe ich lange hinter mir!
Aber da haben sich ja jetzt zwei gefunden nehmt euch doch zusammen eine Kellerwohnung!(nene spass bei seite!)
Und ja mein first char ist ein druide Hauptsächlich als Moonkin gespielt,spiele immo einen Hunter!
Aber noch was zu info, seit wotlk ist gear nichts mehr wert mann bekommt es hinterhergeschmissen!
Ach was solls wenn es euch glücklich macht, ist ja weihnachten^^ caresh-Baelgun Scarymontana-Baelgun beide ally. viel spass^^


----------



## Distortion2009 (23. Dezember 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon dass ich nie einer anderen Skillung was wegwürfeln würde, kann ich Tanks verstehen die auf DD Equip würfeln. Ich selber spiele 2 Klassen die tanken können, und wenn ich mich als DD eintrage habe ich Wartezeiten von >10 Minuten, als Tank bin ich Schwupps in einer Gruppe. Warum? Weil keiner mehr Bock hat alle Fähigkeiten seiner Klasse auszuspielen, klar ist tanken anspruchsvoller als einfach Damage rauszuhauen. Aber Blizzard hat extra den Dual Specc erfunden damit auch Heiler- und Tankklassen mal Damage machen können, also würde ich auch an deren Stelle auf DD Equip würfeln. Immerhin sind Heiler und Tanks die wichtigsten Aspekte einer Gruppe, Damage Dealer findet man wie Sand am Meer. Soll jetzt auch nicht großkotzig klingen aber es ist nun mal so.


----------



## Schurcore (23. Dezember 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> Muss schon sagen bin beeindruckt wie du so viel nichts sagendes in einen einzigen text untergebracht hast! :-)
> Also zu 1 die inis werden geloggt(id) genauso wie vorher auch!also weis ich nicht wie du darauf kommst das du jederzeit wieder in die gleiche ini gehen kannst?oO(naja vielleicht wenn du alle heros durch hast??)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deciple (23. Dezember 2009)

Schurcore schrieb:


> ich hab gehört ID gibts bei zufallsini nich mehr! also kannste so oft am tag alle hc`s durchzocken wie du willst...war letztens auch 3 mal pdc hero...nix von id gespürt! +
> 
> Mfg
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, war an einem Tag 9 mal Occolus konnte diese ini nicht mehr sehn irgendwann, man bekommt zwar eine ID aber wenn man random geht , kann es sein das man immer wieder in inis kommt , wo man eigentlich schon ID hat.

Zum Thema Rollverhalten, kann ich nur sagen, das ich das so erlebt habe, das jeder auf alles rollt, was er gebrauchen kann, Heiler macht need auf dd zeugs und Tank Zeugs( Pala oder Dudu) Tanks rollen grundsätzlich auf DD Zeugs und so weiter, mich stört es nicht, als Tank kom me ich so schnell durch inis durch, und wenn man Glück hat kommt man schnell durch Zufall wieder in eine Instanz wo das Item dropt wo man Need drauf hat.

PS. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet , darf sie behalten XD

PPS. Frohes Fest noch


----------



## BIGBoomkin (23. Dezember 2009)

Deciple schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, war an einem Tag 9 mal Occolus konnte diese ini nicht mehr sehn irgendwann, man bekommt zwar eine ID aber wenn man random geht , kann es sein das man immer wieder in inis kommt , wo man eigentlich schon ID hat.
> 
> Zum Thema Rollverhalten, kann ich nur sagen, das ich das so erlebt habe, das jeder auf alles rollt, was er gebrauchen kann, Heiler macht need auf dd zeugs und Tank Zeugs( Pala oder Dudu) Tanks rollen grundsätzlich auf DD Zeugs und so weiter, mich stört es nicht, als Tank kom me ich so schnell durch inis durch, und wenn man Glück hat kommt man schnell durch Zufall wieder in eine Instanz wo das Item dropt wo man Need drauf hat.
> 
> ...



JO es kann sein ich hab noch keine ini an einem tag 2 mal bekommen!
Demnach spielt der faktor glück eine große rolle und nich kann jederzeit!
Wünsche auch nen frohes! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messerset (23. Dezember 2009)

Will hier nicht mal jemand den Spam löschen?

Eigentlich kann man dann auch gleich den Thread schließen, denn es wurden ja wohl alle möglichen Positionen zu diesem Thema artikuliert. Ich finde übrigens, dass es ok ist, in 5er Gruppen, falls nichts anderes vereinbart wurde, auf alles zu würfeln, was man gebrauchen (ich meine nicht "tragen") kann. Ich würde mich sogar, obwohl ich aus 5er-Instanzen rein gar nichts mehr gebrauchen kann (abgesehen von den Marken), auf keine derartige Regelung einlassen.

Ich kann auch gerne noch ein paar Besipiele nennen, die zeigen, dass die Kleinkariertenregelung absurd ist.
Ich, Schurke, spiele im Raid nur Mutilate (dafür brauch man Dolche). In 5er-Gruppen switche ich aber auf Combat, damit ich auch ohne Blutungseffekte auskomme (sind im 25er immer auf dem Boss). Jetzt dürfte ich nach o.g. Regelung nicht auf einen Dolch würfeln, nur weil ich der Gruppe zuliebe die Skillung gewechselt habe.
Anderes Beispiel: Retri-Pala, oder noch besser Healpala, switcht auf Tankskillung, weil der andere Heiler in der Gruppe (Priester) nicht tanken kann. Jetzt droppt ein Heileritem, was er für die Mainskillung gut brauchen kann, weil er da zu Beispiel noch blau ausgerüstet ist.

Wer mir jetzt wieder kommt mit "1st vor 2nd, most need, bla bla, keine Diskussion", dem kann ich nur sagen: Doch, es gibt eine Diskussion, nämlich mit mir, und nur weil man etwas falsches ständig wiederholt, wird es davon nicht richtiger.

Eigentlich ist es mir auch egal.

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Lebensfee (23. Dezember 2009)

Das neue Würfelsystem zwinge mich ja geradezu bei B-need trotzdem Bedarf zu drücken, da ich ansonsten Gefahr laufe, dass das Teil entzaubert wird. Mal ehrlich wer benötigt noch Tiefenkristalle? Ich finde Gier darf nicht mit Enzauberung gleichberechtigt sein, das macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## AproXX (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe nen Pala Tank hochgelevelt mittlerweile.
Natürlich schau ich das ich nebenbei bisl DD Equip zusammen bekomme aber ich Frage immer ob es Ok ist wenn ich auf einzelne Teile für DD Equip Mitwürfel.
Wenn der DD das dringend brauch dann überlass ich es ihm(oder ihr ;P )
Schließlich bin ich nur als Tank dabei und spreche mir damit vorrecht auf TANK ! Items vor den DD´s und somit DD Items falls es keiner der DD´s braucht!

MFG
AproXX


----------



## blutherz2001 (23. Dezember 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> Das ja mal Hart und das gibst du auch noch so zu!oO
> Was bist du den für ein kleiner scheisser?
> Aber ich sag dir nur eins du kleiner Hans alles im Leben Recht sich!
> Und wenn ich so einen Hoschie wie dir begegene dann erstell ich mir einen char auf seinem server und Flame ihn erst mal im Handelschannel mal gucken vielleicht transe ich sogar für nen paar wochen um ihn das leben auf seinem server zu versauen^^
> ...




sory ich sehe genau anders rum was bist du für nen asozialer der sich nicht an die regeln hält.

Wer need auf etwas hat würfelt need...egal ob first oder second...ich mach das genauso udn bin auch einer der tanks die gehn wenn dämätschbirnen rumwhynen...


----------



## Pusillin (23. Dezember 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> HeilItem: Nach Absprache mit Magiern/Heilern


Du bist ja lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja mir (Heiler) hat auch schon mal ein Mage
Vergängliche Schneeflocke
weggewürfelt. Hat es zum Glück etwas später abgegeben,
aber wenn du meinst...



@Tank Diskussion:
Mir ist schon mehrmals ein Tank abgehauen der keine Lust auf eine Ini hat, oder
einfach direkt geleavt ist. Sonst läuft eigentlich alles immer glatt, keine Wipes,
ab und zu versucht man sich auch an Erfolgen, nette Leute etc...


----------



## Talhea (23. Dezember 2009)

Lebensfee schrieb:


> Das neue Würfelsystem zwinge mich ja geradezu bei B-need trotzdem Bedarf zu drücken, da ich ansonsten Gefahr laufe, dass das Teil entzaubert wird. Mal ehrlich wer benötigt noch Tiefenkristalle? Ich finde Gier darf nicht mit Enzauberung gleichberechtigt sein, das macht keinen Sinn.



Du kannst doch trotzdem Gier würfeln, wenn der Wurf höher ist, als der Entzauberungswurf, bekommst du es. Die Chance ist genauso groß, als wenn alle Gier würfeln.


----------



## failrage (23. Dezember 2009)

Gestern haben wir die 3 neunen Instanzen gildenintern gemacht, allerdings brauchten wir leider einen Heiler. Also Random Suche aktiviert. War dann ein Paladin. Dieser Heil-Paladin hat auf alle drei Sets gewürfelt und unserem Tank und einen DD DK jeweils Items weggewürfelt. Zuletzt ist noch etwas für ihn gedropt und es hat uns in den Fignern gejuckt es ihm wegzuwürfeln. Aber auf dieses Niveau sollte man sich nicht begeben. Man sollte also genau drauf achten was die Randoms würfeln bevor man auf Gier klickt!


----------



## Psychonightelf (23. Dezember 2009)

Athlos schrieb:


> Normal ist das auch so nur manche machen einen auf Ego, weil es nur sich selbst als wichtig sehen und die anderen sie mal kreuzweise können.
> Nebenbei wegen des würfelverhalten ich würfel imer Bedarf auf die Gefrorene Kugel.
> Warum? Ganz einfach würfeln alle Bedarf kann keiner die Kugel ninjalooten.



Doch DU! Weil die anderen gewohnhetsmäsig Gier klicken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalaren (23. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir war letzens das selbe

Bin mal wieder Seelenschmiede Hc. Verschlinger down und was droppt? Die 232er Caster Halskette. Ich hatte noch des Crap Teil aus PdC Hc. Freu mich schon endlich mal besserer Hals und dann Dudu Healer macht auf ne Caster Kette mit HIT need.... Nice sag ich dazu.

Dann flame ich ihn erstmal was der Scheiß soll, dann kommt er mit der tollen Antwort: " Hättest halt was gesagt "
Ich dachte mit nur: Soll ich jetzt jeden Scheiß ansagen was ich brauch und was nicht. Ich hab Firstneed darauf. DU solltest lieber erstmal Nachfragen als Heal.
Habs mir dann aber doch verkniffen weil wir alle 3 Inis machen wollte und kein Bock hatte noch nen neuen Heal zu suchen oder drauf zu warten zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja es gibt halt solche "Lootgeilen Egoisten" in WoW, kann man leider nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja viel Spaß euch noch und hoffe für euch das ihr solche Idioten nicht in eure Gruppen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Kalaren


----------



## ScHneEroSe (23. Dezember 2009)

Kalaren schrieb:


> Bei mir war letzens das selbe
> 
> Bin mal wieder Seelenschmiede Hc. Verschlinger down und was droppt? Die 232er Caster Halskette. Ich hatte noch des Crap Teil aus PdC Hc. Freu mich schon endlich mal besserer Hals und dann Dudu Healer macht auf ne Caster Kette mit HIT need.... Nice sag ich dazu.
> 
> ...




Mit so Anschuldigungen wäre ich vorsichtig. Vielleicht wollte der Dudu je equip fürs second Eulengear sammeln und wäre am liebsten auch als solche mitgekommen. Der Gruppe zuliebe hat er sich aber auch mit seinem Mainspecc, mit dem er eh auf nichts mehr need hat ins tool eigentragen. Heiler sind im normalfall etwas seltener als dd's. es ist also allen geholfen wenn sich einer erbarmt und tankt oder heilt... auch wenn er es eigentlich nicht möchte.

So ne Medallie hat immer zwei seiten.^^


----------



## Kalaren (23. Dezember 2009)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Mit so Anschuldigungen wäre ich vorsichtig. Vielleicht wollte der Dudu je equip fürs second Eulengear sammeln und wäre am liebsten auch als solche mitgekommen. Der Gruppe zuliebe hat er sich aber auch mit seinem Mainspecc, mit dem er eh auf nichts mehr need hat ins tool eigentragen. Heiler sind im normalfall etwas seltener als dd's. es ist also allen geholfen wenn sich einer erbarmt und tankt oder heilt... auch wenn er es eigentlich nicht möchte.
> 
> So ne Medallie hat immer zwei seiten.^^




Ja das schon habs auch nicht geschrieben was ich mir gedacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich finds bisschen dumm wenn einer nicht mal fragt ob einer von den Castern da gebrauchen kann anstatt gleich mal ohne was zu sagen Bedarf klickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Kalaren


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Dezember 2009)

Verstehe garnicht was manche Leute für Probleme haben in Hc Innis hat ich nie Streit wegem dem Loot weil ich eben nichts brauche weiß garnicht was mit euch los ist erst "mimimimimi man kriegt epic in den ****** gestopft" und dann so ein geheule das man in der Hc inni nichts kriegt. Versteh ich nicht naja nicht mein Problem nur meine meinung.
Und Leute:
Es ist nur ein Spiel es rennt nicht weg, ihr könnt die Hc Innis X mal wiederholen.


----------



## Chillers (23. Dezember 2009)

Distortion2009 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass ich nie einer anderen Skillung was wegwürfeln würde, kann ich Tanks verstehen die auf DD Equip würfeln. Ich selber spiele 2 Klassen die tanken können, und wenn ich mich als DD eintrage habe ich Wartezeiten von >10 Minuten, als Tank bin ich Schwupps in einer Gruppe. Warum? Weil keiner mehr Bock hat alle Fähigkeiten seiner Klasse auszuspielen, klar ist tanken anspruchsvoller als einfach Damage rauszuhauen. Aber Blizzard hat extra den Dual Specc erfunden damit auch Heiler- und Tankklassen mal Damage machen können, also würde ich auch an deren Stelle auf DD Equip würfeln. Immerhin sind Heiler und Tanks die wichtigsten Aspekte einer Gruppe, Damage Dealer findet man wie Sand am Meer. Soll jetzt auch nicht großkotzig klingen aber es ist nun mal so.


Nachdem ich die Diskussion hier verfolgt habe und sehe, dass vieles, was früher als Ninjalooten gegolten hat,
anscheinend eine fast 50% Toleranz bei den Spielern hat, aus Gründen wie

- ich bin eigentlich auch lieber DD, aber mache den tank nur für euch und mein Bedarf kommt vor eurem
- ich habe dualspecc und muss den zweiten Baum ausrüsten
- ich melde mich lieber für den specc an, der schneller Gruppen findet und würfle dann auf alles, was für mich
  sonst noch interessant ist
- ist eh´egal - wann sieht man die Leute wieder?
- ich brauche eben GOLD (-> meine Frage :wer nicht?)

werde ich mich dem wohl anpassen.

Also genau schauen, wer wo Bedarf anmeldet und das dann auch tun. Bei randomgroups natürlich nur.

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.

Trotzdem allen eine schöne Weihnacht und Frieden unter dem Tannenbaum.

Und ´nen guten Rutsch - nur nicht auf vereisten Straßen

Chillers


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (23. Dezember 2009)

KEIN mimimi, aber mir ist einfach gestern und heute vermehrt aufgefallen, daß wenn alle Gier machen, zu 80% der Tank (besonders Tankadine+Bären) den Loot bekommen -> 6 Inis und aus KEINER Loot bekommen, ausser Mob-Drops

aber zum Verhalten: hatte zwar keine Tanks, die NEED auf falsche Teile oder gar Gefr.Kugeln machten, aber dafür mehrere Spieler, die Gier würfelten und dann leave machten und der Loot "im Boss" blieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (24. Dezember 2009)

hab mit druiden tank/heiler und priester heil/heil spec und frag vorher immer obs jemand brauch wenn nicht nehm ichs für 2nd.. wenn nich grad nen disser dabei ist denn die kristalle sind mir dann doch lieber und ich hab in meiner druidenlaufbahn bisher einmal geheilt und zwar bei satharion... halbe ewigkeit her.. 
ka und auf meinem server wars bisher gang und gebe auf die kugel need zu machen.. inzwischen pass ich mich der gruppe an wenn die 4 anderen gieren machich auch gier
ansonsten naja mal ehrlich.. wer so viele heroinstanzen macht brauhct die sachen daraus dann ja auch nich mehr wirklich.. hat man genug marken kann man sich ja alles bequem beim händler holen...

und wenns trotzdem mal wirklich gebraucht wird oder man sich beim würfeln verklickt (nich lachen maushoppser hab ich manchmal echt o.O) kriegt hat derjenige der es eher brauch.. gibt ja schließlich die handeloption


----------



## Kersyl (24. Dezember 2009)

Savin schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Weiß nicht ob es bei euch auch so ist aber ich habe mindestens 1 mal am tag wenn ich in einer ini bin eine gruppe die komplett nicht weiß wie sie würfeln soll.
> Damit mein ich so was wie: Boss down und es wird gewürfelt. Man sicht wie der Krieger tank auf denn DD Ring need macht einfach so.
> ...


Das sind arrogante arschlöcher. Die am besten rauswählen in rnd grps. Wenn die anderen nicht doof sind, ist der tank/heiler/dd raus und ihr könnt einen neuen tank/heiler/dd suchen der nicht so dumm ist.

Merry christmas =D


----------



## turalya (24. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Also ich bin einer solcher Tanks.
> Wenn ich random unterwegs bin und ich benötige etwas, dann neede ich [was höchstens in den neuen hc`s passiert], egal für welchen Specc.
> Grund: Was geht mich das EQ anderer Spieler von anderen Server an?
> Man muss sehen, wie man selbst mit dem Arsch an die Wand kommt.
> ...


oh Mann ich bin auch Tank und ich würfel nur auf Tank sachen, WEIL ICH TANK BIN.
Egoismus pur nennt sich das was du machst
ich hab schon dds tank sachen gegeben die ich gebraucht hätte...egal ob ihch sie wieder sehe


----------



## Dröms (24. Dezember 2009)

R92CP schrieb:


> Also ich bin einer solcher Tanks.
> Wenn ich random unterwegs bin und ich benötige etwas, dann neede ich [was höchstens in den neuen hc`s passiert], egal für welchen Specc.
> Grund: Was geht mich das EQ anderer Spieler von anderen Server an?
> Man muss sehen, wie man selbst mit dem Arsch an die Wand kommt.
> ...



mein gott du denkst auch nur bis zu deiner haustür und fertig oder ???
wie kann nur so ein egoismus an tag legen.
das ist ein mmo und auch ein im ansatz soziales verhalten sollte von jedem einzelnen doch noch zu erwarten sein.
immer diese spinner die den hals nicht vollkriegen.
ich bin auch tank und first geht vor sec. need, alles andere ist asozial


----------



## Braamséry (24. Dezember 2009)

Das nennt sich WoW. Klar zu Classic/BC gab es sowas auch. 

Aber damals hatten die Spieler noch soviel Verständnis nicht auf das zu würfeln was jemand braucht. Und damals war es auch so, dass man net so einfach an das Gear gekommen ist. Also brauchst dich eig gar net ärgern. Spätestens nach 1 Woche 80 sein in einer Gilde hast du eh PDK 25 equp.


----------



## Udalrich (25. Dezember 2009)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> KEIN mimimi, aber mir ist einfach gestern und heute vermehrt aufgefallen, daß wenn alle Gier machen, zu 80% der Tank (besonders Tankadine+Bären) den Loot bekommen


Hmmm. Dann hat wohl Mr. T wieder einmal WoW gehackt und nach der Irokesengranate den Würfelcheat für Druiden- und Paladintanks implementiert, was? ;-)

Ich bin Schutz-Paladin und bekomme in Zufallsinstanzen bestimmt nicht mehr Items per Gier oder Entzauberung als die anderen. Neulich habe ich (so wie du) mal wieder in 6 oder 7 Zufallsinstanzen hintereinander keinen einzigen Splitter bekommen (nicht einmal durch grünes oder blaues Randomloot, das ich auch immer autom. entzaubern lasse), während sich die Taschen meiner Mitspieler mit Dutzenden Splittern, Kristallen und Essenzen füllten...

Stochastik und subjektive Wahrnehmung widersprechen sich eben gerne,  weshalb die eigene Autobahnspur im Stau oder die eigene Schlange an der  Supermarktkasse "immer" die langsamste ist.


----------



## Liandrin (28. Dezember 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> oh Mann ich bin auch Tank und ich würfel nur auf Tank sachen, WEIL ICH TANK BIN.
> Egoismus pur nennt sich das was du machst
> ich hab schon dds tank sachen gegeben die ich gebraucht hätte...egal ob ihch sie wieder sehe



Wie schön zu sehen, dass es doch auch normale Leute gibt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich hier so lese, wird mir beinahe schlecht... und dabei hab ich noch nicht mal alles gelesen!!

Leute, versucht doch einfach mal den gesunden Menschenverstand einzuschalten... Logik und Regeln vonwegen Tank/DD etc. mal dahingestellt! 
Am einfachsten gehts, wenn man sich bei einer Würfelsituation auch mal in die Lage der anderen Spieler versetzt und sich dann nochmals überlegt ob man jetzt da wirklich Bedarf würfeln soll... im Sinne von: Wie würde ich das jetzt finden wenn ich an seiner Stelle wäre...
Mit ein bisschen Verständnis und Rücksicht geht das alles doch viel reibungsloser und ohne grossartigen Ärger.

Das soll doch in erster Linie ein Spiel sein, und kein Marathon!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So manchem hier würde es gut tun, mal einen Gang zurück zu schalten und das Ganze nicht so verbissen zu sehn!
Es macht doch auch Spass einem anderen Spieler (z.B. dem frisch 80er DD mit DPS unter dem Gefrierpunkt) ein Item zu überlassen, weil ders so gerne möchte und dieses wirklich gut brauchen kann...?!
Klar, man kann sich auch sagen: "Nach mir die Sintflut! Ist ja nur ein Spiel und ich seh euch Deppen ja eh nie wieder - geschweige denn im richtigen Leben!" Aber ein richtig gutes Spielerlebnis stell ich mir anders vor...
Naja so seh ich das zumindest; ist mir schon klar, dass dies nicht auf jedermann zutrifft.... schade eigentlich. 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch - die auch mal gerne Andern eine Freude machen, anstatt immer nur an sich selbst zu denken - einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neriat (28. Dezember 2009)

Savin schrieb:


> .....Boss down und es wird gewürfelt. Man sicht wie der Krieger tank auf denn DD Ring need macht einfach so.
> Ich mach auch need weil ich als dd mit bin und denn brauch. Ich frage ihn warum er need einfach macht.
> Er sagt er brauch ihn für Fury equip ist ja nicht schlimm aber ich als dd hab eigentlich first auf denn ring und
> tank second. Aber natürlich wollte er es nicht einsehn wie immer -.-. Natürlich hat er mir dann denn ring weg
> gewürfelt....




Das passierte mir auch schon vor der Einführung des neuen Tools. 
Hier im wow Vorschlagsforum solltest du dich vielleicht austoben 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...22779&sid=3

Allerdings und lustigerweise, wie ich finde, schimpft hier ein Tank, dem ein DD sein Kram weggewürfelt hat.



Dieser Thread ist wirklich heftig. Aber er bestätigt nur meine Vorurteile. Sind keine.. sondern Realität. Was andres zu denken wäre auch naiv. Jeder muss leider sein Stück Gewissen tragen und ich hab ein zu großes bekommen. Shice Gene.


----------



## Girderia (28. Dezember 2009)

das hauptproblem ist dass das tool kein 2nd anbietet, entweder first, oder diss, da gier die selbe priorität hat wie dissen.
und ich würde 2nd in der prio höher ansiedeln als diss, daher finde ich den bedarf den der tank auf dd equip würfelt ok


----------



## Leetas (28. Dezember 2009)

Ohh man......


das einzige was ich dazu sagen will, ist das es nur klappt wenn alle Spieler ein 100%
soziales Verhalten an den tag legen......

Das einzige das nicht funktioniert ist die Mischung aus asozialen Spielern und sozialen Spielern......die asozialen würfeln etwas weg( was sich meiner meinung nach nicht gehört ) und die sozialen regen sich darüber auf......alle was hier helfen würde wäre die beiden Gruppen absolut zu trennen.

Auf dem assiserver wäre dann eben alles mehr Glück, aber da es der Alltag wäre, würde es keinen stören....

naja, mehr sag ich dazu nichtmehr, bei diesem ganzen gequatsche von wegen ....ich würfle halt auf alles seh ich ja sowieso nicht wieder...  könnte mir schön fast der Kopf platzen vor WUT?!

darum werd ich mir jetzt nen Tee machen und diese ansammlung von absolut idiotischen flamereien und meinungen hinter mir lassen......

meine rechschreibung interessiert mich einen scheißdreck, da ich mir diesen Thread sowieso nich nochmal ansehn werde

und das rate ich auch allen anderen, das tut euch nicht gut hier rumzuhängen.....


----------



## Strickjacke (24. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Kryta (24. Februar 2010)

Athlos schrieb:


> Normal ist das auch so nur manche machen einen auf Ego, weil es nur sich selbst als wichtig sehen und die anderen sie mal kreuzweise können.
> Nebenbei wegen des würfelverhalten ich würfel imer Bedarf auf die Gefrorene Kugel.
> Warum? Ganz einfach würfeln alle Bedarf kann keiner die Kugel ninjalooten.



Das mit der kugel ist doch blödsinnig..wahrscheinlich wartes du immer bis alle auf Gier geklickt haben...und dann ist es ninjan..oder bis 2-3 auf gier klickten.. bedarf ist wenn du das ding brauchst... ka zum items herzustellen oder was man sonst damit noch anfängt....halt "bedürftig" bist...

ich glaube aber eher das du das ding verkaufst..und somit deine goldgier befriedigen willst also solltes du auf "Gier" klicken... und somit bist du für mich ein Ninja...auser du sagst zu beginn der gruppe alle bitte bei der kugel auf bedarf klicken...


----------



## Gerti (24. Februar 2010)

Kryta schrieb:


> bedarf ist wenn du das ding brauchst... ka zum items herzustellen oder was man sonst damit noch anfängt....halt "bedürftig" bist...



oder zB für Flasks, die ja echt jeder brauch?!

Naja ich würfle immer Gier/Entzaubern und auf die Kugeln Need.
Auf Droppt wie das Inscription Buch da Need, wenn ich mit meinem Inschrifter unterwegs bin , sonst Gier.
Was die anderen machen ist mir relativ egal.


----------



## DreiHaare (24. Februar 2010)

Also 1. braucht man aus den Hero Inis nüscht außer den Marken. Und 2. könnte man doch vorher abklären, dass Bedarf nur auf die momentane Skillung besteht. Aber wie gesagt, das klärt man doch VORHER ab.
Ich ziehe nach und nach meine Twinks durch die Inis und Bedarf habe ich nie...obwohl wir gildenintern gehen. Was soll ich mit dem Crap? Außer in den 3 neuen Heros kann ich von dem ganzen Krempel doch nix gebrauchen. Ich will die Marken haben und die würfelt mir sicher keiner weg.


----------



## Dweezie (24. Februar 2010)

Der ganze Thread hatt schon ne gewisse Komik^^

Zu den Kugeln, das ist inzwischen kein Gegenstand mehr der schwer zu bekommen ist und wo man seelisch zusammenbricht wenn man ihn nicht bekommt, und außerdem ist es nach den ankündigungen bezüglich der Kugeln und den zu erwartenden NPC  legitim auf diese Bedarf zu machen und sie zu sammeln.
Zum Needen auf Items, wer was brauch, ob First oder Secondequip soll bedarf machen, machts wer obwohl zu sehn is das er für diesen Gegenstand keine Verwendung hatt..Scheiß drauf, das ist ein Spiel ( und man Spielt es Freiwillig und wird nicht gezwungen und gilt in erster linie als Entspannung/Zeitvertreib/Hobby) und lohnt nich sich drüber so dermaßen aufzuregen, außerdem reden wir hier von 5er Inis, da sollte man locker mit umgehn könn was da droppt und wer es bekommt, schließlich haben die keine ID und wer mag kann 24 Stunden da rein gehn.
Was ich viel bedenklicher finde ist die Art und Weise wie hier manche abgehn und reagieren und was für Worte gewählt werden...


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Februar 2010)

wenn ich mit meinem Tank Twink Rdms HC gehe, warte ich natürlich ab, ob jemand der anderen ein bestimmtes Item möchte, aber wenn alle passen/Entzauberung rollen, wieso sollte ich dann keinen Bedarf für 2nd Spec machen.
Hatte bisher anscheinend immer Glück mit meinen Gruppen, egal in welcher Rolle.


----------



## Darkdamien (24. Februar 2010)

ich habs auch schon oft erlebt... aber aufregen tu ich mich darüber nicht. mein main kann eh schon lange nichts mehr aus hero´s gebrauchen, und wenn ich dann mit meinem druiden twink irgendwo dabei bin und der tank würfelt auf ein item das ich brauchen kann, dann mach ichs eben bei nem tank item genauso. wer bedarf würfeln kann, der kanns eben.
ich hab auch schon erlebt dass tanks, die mit icc gear in hero´s unterwegs waren, auf alle tank items gerollt haben nur weil sie eben der tank sind. dabei machen die auch nix anderes als es zu verkaufen. 

was auch schon vorkam is, dass in ner ini ein boe heiler item gedropt is (jetze´s glocke oder so)... heiler full t9 (mit 245er trinkets), rollt bedarf, dd´s haben gepasst und der tank (druide) rollt auch bedarf und gewinnt, heiler heult rum (wähwäh heiler item) und geht während dem nächstem bosskampf aus der grp. ein glück bin ich ele und es war nur ne hero, also kein wipe. naja igno und gut, aber wegen lila pixeln immer so nen aufstand zu bauen, is mir unverständlich.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (24. Februar 2010)

R92CP schrieb:


> Also ich bin einer solcher Tanks.
> Wenn ich random unterwegs bin und ich benötige etwas, dann neede ich [was höchstens in den neuen hc`s passiert], egal für welchen Specc.
> Grund: Was geht mich das EQ anderer Spieler von anderen Server an?
> Man muss sehen, wie man selbst mit dem Arsch an die Wand kommt.
> ...



Naja, ich halte es immer so: "Behandle andere wie du selbst behandelt werden willst". Wie findest du es wenn dir die DD's die Tanksachen wegneeden für ihr 2nd?

Wenn ich need für 2nd hab, frag ich vorher nach ob jemand das item braucht, wenn ja dann bekommt er es.


----------



## Daggerjoe (24. Februar 2010)

wie ich das sehe wenn DDs auf Deffzeug needen?  passiert mehr als oft, ich sehs dauernd denn ich bin einer der Deppen die noch tanken... und sry ja , auch ich verhalte mich so asozial, das is reine Notwehr


Sabatons der schwarzen Spitze 4x gesehen in 38 Runs (sprich TAGEN) 3 x Bedarf seitens der DDS... eins von vielen Beispielen

also ich dementsprechend auch
Zweihand? need (könnte ja umspeccen
Heilzeug ? need (könnte ja mal heilen wollen)
Kugel? Rezepte? need... könnte ja mal....


seitdem die DDs sich verhalten wie der letzte Aussatz, warum soll ich der Idiot sein nur weil ich versuche anständig zu bleiben?

wer das Ganze aus Tanksicht sehen will dem lege ich im Blizzforum mal unter Klassenrollen Schutz die Beiträge unter
"wenn der Ruhestein benutz mich schreit" nahe.. dann kann er sich ein Bild machen warum die Tanks so werden wie sie sind (oder aufhören)


----------



## Deathclaws09 (24. Februar 2010)

ich level zur zeit einen twink hoch (paladin) und mir ist es neulich sogar passiert das sich ein krieger mit 800hp 2 1hwaffen und absolut noskill zusammen mit einem freund einfach so als tank für höhlen des wehklagens angemeldet hat. dieser krieger war nichtmal ein tank und hat sich eiskalt in die gruppe reingelogen und dann auch noch mit 200 hp weniger als der heal versucht zu tanken ohne schild als warri... 
darauf durfte ich dann tanken der warri hat trotzdem keinen schaden gemacht und ist nach der hälfte rausgegangen weil er meinte er habe keine lust mehr


----------



## Numekz (24. Februar 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich... mir als Tank würfelt auch jeder krüpplige Platten DD ( DK, Retri, Krieger.. alles das gleiche Pack ) mein Tankgear weg... warum sollte ich noch passen? Ich hab eigtl. immer einen dabei der auf mein Tankgear rollt also roll ich immer automatisch auch need auf DD gear. Wenn aber mal tatsächlich ein DD dabei ist der mir nen anständigen Eindruck macht gib ich ihm schließlich doch das Item, sollte ich es gewonnen haben.


----------



## Calystro (24. Februar 2010)

Hoi erstmal,

Tanks die einen Hang zum Größenwahn haben sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.

Aber es gibt etliche plattetragende DD`s die als sec Tank sind (wie unteranderem auch ich). Gut das könnte man am Beginn der Ini anmelden , das der Tankspecc 2nd specc ist.

Was ich aber zunehmend beobachte ist. das so ziemlich jeder auf alles "Need" würfelt und sei es nur um es beim händler zu verticken .... und jene kameraden so scheint mir haben dann auch noch das Würfelglück gepachtet.

Nun mich stört es nicht weiter da ich meinen Char nurnoch in Raidini´s verbessern kann aber es gibt genügend andere Spoieler die auf diese Dropps (nein keine Bonbons^^) angewiesen sind um ichren Char aufzuwerten.

Desweiteren ,wenn ich als Tank und damit in meiner Eigenschaft als Gruppenführer es mir verbitte das die DD´s AOE machen und sie es dennoch tun.... nun ja das schau ich mir einmal an.... beim 2ten mal vergesse ich wo meine "Spottaste" ist ... und beim 3ten Mal bin ich weg.

Solche Scherze kann man gerne Gildenintern tun wo man sich blind aufeinander verlassen kann aber nicht in einer Randomgruppe wo man nicht weiß wie die Leute ticken.

MfG


----------



## Sonsbecker (24. Februar 2010)

spieler von anderen servern werfen vermehrt auf alles bedarf, scheint dort so üblich, seit dem würfele ich zum schluss und passe mich der mehrheit an. zu beginn der 3 neuen inis zweimal wegen "gier" den schwertgriff an "bedarf-würfler" verloren


----------



## Amandea (24. Februar 2010)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber sowas passiert/e mir in den neuen 3 Inis sehr oft. Bin jeden Tag mit meinem Jäger Seelenschmiede für den Skorpion gegangen. Nachm 5 oder 6 mal dropte der endlich. 2 dk dds haben auch need und der Palatank. Nun, Tank hat gewonnen und verpisst sich sofort aus der Ini.


----------



## sToox (24. Februar 2010)

Diese Verallgemeinerungen betreffend der Tanks finde ich doch sehr dreist! 

Ich spiele selbst zwei Tanks, darunter Krieger (Main) und Paladin. Mein Verhalten würde ich selbst als sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend einschätzen. Da das Equip der beiden Chars nicht mehr so schlecht ist und nur selten ein Teil in den heroischen Instanzen dabei ist das mir von Nutzen wäre kommt es auch mal vor dass ich zugunsten anderer passe insofern sie mir zeigen dass sie auch eine Tankskillung haben und das gedropte Teil ein größeres Update wäre als für mich. Warum ich das mache? Weil ich es mir selbst auch wünschen würde!

Bei meinem Krieger nehme ich DD Teile wirklich nur dann mit wenns sonst keiner braucht und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich jemals wieder eine offensive Rolle übernehmen werde eher gering ist (habe zwei Tank Skillungen). 

Mit dem Paladin habe ich Vergeltung als Zweitskillung gewählt, Heilig schließe ich dennoch nicht aus. Allerdings würde es mir nicht im Traum einfallen jemanden etwas wegzuwürfeln, gerade wenn es für seine/ihre aktuelle Skillung ist. Diese Teile würde ich also wirklich nur dann mitnehmen - darauf würfeln - wenn es sonst niemand braucht. Der Grund ist wieder der selbe, ich würde es mir selbst nicht anders wünschen. 

Alleine kann man leider nicht viel bewirken in der Community, man kann nur hoffen dass auch andere sich Gedanken darüber machen und auch gleich handeln.

Oft hilft es schon wenn man zu Beginn der Instanz etwas Smalltalk macht. Man wird sich zwar nicht gleich anfreunden, aber mit Bekannten zu spielen ist dennoch besser als mit Unbekannten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Chakata (24. Februar 2010)

R92CP schrieb:


> Also ich bin einer solcher Tanks.
> Wenn ich random unterwegs bin und ich benötige etwas, dann neede ich [was höchstens in den neuen hc`s passiert], egal für welchen Specc.
> Grund: Was geht mich das EQ anderer Spieler von anderen Server an?
> Man muss sehen, wie man selbst mit dem Arsch an die Wand kommt.
> ...



Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, in Gilde und Raid sowie bei denen die ich kenne und gerne mit ihnen raide passe und opere ich das letzte Hemd Hauptsache alle die am Strang ziehen kommen weiter ...

Random? Sorry da ist die vollgemachte Windel meiner Tochter angenehmer als irgendwelche Randoms, wenn da mal ein "Hallo zusammen" erscheint oder jemand fragt ob alle bereit sind, dann ist das schon sau viel. Meistens schaut es so aus:

1. Anmelden für Random HC
2. Komme rein als Heilerin
3. Bin Diszi und dual Holy also schaue ich kurz in die Gruppe und welche ini das ist dann skill ich bei Bedarf schnell um damit ich nebenbei noch ein Buch lesen kann.
4. nach umskillen 0 Mana, bissel was trinken und Buffen ... denke ich, Tank rennt schon los und pullt die erste Gruppe, vieleicht auch gleich 3-4 je nachdem
5. An dieser Stelle beginnt mein Spielespass. Bin ich nicht im Kampf trinke ich gemütlich zuende und lass die natürlich verrecken. Erfreue mich dann der Kommentare im Gruppenchat und sage natürlich kein Wort. Oft verlasse ich auch gleich die Gruppe. Lustiges gejammer, solltet ihr mal probieren.

Wenn ich dann sehe wie diese Art von leuten würfeln und ich bei jedem zweiten Teil lese: für sec (was auch immer das heissen mag) überlege ich ob ich nicht in Zukunft immer grundsätzlich auf alles bedarf würfeln soll. Schliesslich bin ich ja die verzauberin, wieso soll ich für die das zeug noch automatisch entzauben. Nix da 

Auch interessant ist es sich den ganzen Tag neben dem Angeln als Heilerin anzumelden und eine sekunde vor dem Pull nackt zu machen und Dolche zu skillen. Aber nicht gruppe verlassen sondern kicken lassen dann könnt ihr gleich wieder anmelden und müsst nicht 15min warten.

Gruss und viel Spass beim ausprobieren


----------



## devil-may-care (24. Februar 2010)

Numekz schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich... mir als Tank würfelt auch jeder krüpplige Platten DD ( DK, Retri, Krieger.. alles das gleiche Pack ) mein Tankgear weg... warum sollte ich noch passen? Ich hab eigtl. immer einen dabei der auf mein Tankgear rollt also roll ich immer automatisch auch need auf DD gear.


Eben das!

Ich level mir zur Zeit eine Kriegerin (Waffe / Deff) hoch, mit der ich immer als Tank in Instanzen komme. - Glaubt ja nicht, dass ich die Einzige in den Gruppen bin, die auf Deffzeug wirft. Und das ganze mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung "Vielleicht will ich ja auch mal tanken!"

Na, seit dem sitzt mein Finger bei DD Items dementsprechend locker. Immerhin, ich benutz es wenigstens zum Questen ...

Wenn die Platten DDs mir wieder mein Deffzeug lassen, lass ich ihnen ihre DD Platte. Aber solange die das nicht tun haben sie keinen Grund rum zu jammern, wenn ich ihnen doch mal was wegwerfen sollte.


----------



## Maddalena (24. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Zurkil (24. Februar 2010)

Hatte letzten nen DK tank der hat nen Vergelterpala die schuhe weggewürfelt das ding war aber das der Dk genau die gleichen anhatte .....


----------



## 2hfp54 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich frag mal anders, wenn ich als Tank meine 2. Skillung ausstatten will in den 3 ICC Heros, dann gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten für mich. 

1. ich gehe DD und warte 20 Minuten (zumindest bei uns), dabei besetzte ich den DD Platz eines anderen DD und das mehr als einmal, da selten das Item beim ersten mal fällt. Die Ausrüstung der 2. Skillung ist meist auch ein wenig schlechter.
2. ich gehe als Tank, warte 5 Sekunden, dabei besetzte ich keinen DD Platz, helfe schneller eine funktionierende Gruppe zu haben (denn 5 Sekunden in der Tanksuche gibt es nur, weil es zu wenige sind) und in der Regel kommen die meisten für die Daily und benötigen die Items nicht.

Und nun frage ich Dich, was ist für alle die bessere Wahl? Denkt doch einmal über den Horizont hinaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bye
Silber

PS: Ja ich bin einer der doofen, die auch noch fragen bevor sie need machen auf 2. Skillung und anderen Vortritt lassen wenn diese das Item benötigen und ja auch ich habe schon erlebt, dass der DD auf meine Tanksachen gewürfelt hat.


----------



## 2hfp54 (24. Februar 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> 4. nach umskillen 0 Mana, bissel was trinken und Buffen ... denke ich, Tank rennt schon los und pullt die erste Gruppe, vieleicht auch gleich 3-4 je nachdem
> 5. An dieser Stelle beginnt mein Spielespass. Bin ich nicht im Kampf trinke ich gemütlich zuende und lass die natürlich verrecken. Erfreue mich dann der Kommentare im Gruppenchat und sage natürlich kein Wort. Oft verlasse ich auch gleich die Gruppe. Lustiges gejammer, solltet ihr mal probieren.
> 
> Auch interessant ist es sich den ganzen Tag neben dem Angeln als Heilerin anzumelden und eine sekunde vor dem Pull nackt zu machen und Dolche zu skillen. Aber nicht gruppe verlassen sondern kicken lassen dann könnt ihr gleich wieder anmelden und müsst nicht 15min warten.



Zu 4. und 5. das ist OK, das kann man von uns Tanks schon verlangen, dass auf das Mana geschaut wird. Ich lasse die Heiler auch verrecken, die meinen es geht nicht schnell genug und sie müssen die Gruppen pullen. :O

Aber das Thema mit dem Dolchskillen ist unterstes Niveau, wer so was macht, ist im falschen Spiel und im falschen "Beruf", da solltest du Dich einfach mal fragen, ob du das auch auf deinem Server machen würdest.

bye
Silber


----------



## uguluk (24. Februar 2010)

2hfp54 schrieb:


> Ich frag mal anders, wenn ich als Tank meine 2. Skillung ausstatten will in den 3 ICC Heros, dann gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten für mich.
> 
> 1. ich gehe DD und warte 20 Minuten (zumindest bei uns), dabei besetzte ich den DD Platz eines anderen DD und das mehr als einmal, da selten das Item beim ersten mal fällt. Die Ausrüstung der 2. Skillung ist meist auch ein wenig schlechter.
> 2. ich gehe als Tank, warte 5 Sekunden, dabei besetzte ich keinen DD Platz, helfe schneller eine funktionierende Gruppe zu haben (denn 5 Sekunden in der Tanksuche gibt es nur, weil es zu wenige sind) und in der Regel kommen die meisten für die Daily und benötigen die Items nicht.
> ...


----------



## Mithlen (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mir hier so einige Posts durchlese bin ich froh, dass ich eine ziemlich gute Gilde hab, mit denen es saumäßig viel Spaß macht durch Inis zu gehn ohne
große Sorgen des assozialen Verhaltens einiger serverfremder Spieler...kommt aber wahrscheinlich auch auf den Server an, wie sich die Leute geben!

Die Leute glauben wohl sie können sich alles erlauben durch das neue Tool, Unfreundlichkeit und Arroganz die zum Himmel stinkt! Leider!

Kommen Kommentare wie : "go go go" oder "looten braucht man nicht mehr" bekommt derjenige eine verbale Ohrfeige verpasst und gut ist! Kann man sich halt nur leisten
wenn der Tank aus der Gilde kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zeigt auch seine Wirkung, weist man freundlich darauf hin, dass nicht jeder ein itemgeiles, Inis durchrauschendes Monster ist zeigen
die Meisten auch Verständnis und besinnen sich (zumindest für die Dauer der Instanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auf eine ruhigere Spielweise! 

Leute die auf alles "need" machen haben keine Meter bei mir, das ist einfach nur grenzwertig scheisse ums milde auszudrücken - Irreführung ftw, macht der nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gestern ein Beispiel, kam die Frage im Chat: "Kann ich Bedarf auf alles machen, brauche das Gold!" *rofl* ................... Sachen gibts.......


----------



## Amasi (24. Februar 2010)

Also grad in Heros usw stört mich das eigentlich weniger...

Ich mein Heros usw sind dafür gedacht um sich sein Grundequip zu holen.

Und wenn ich für Main nichts brauch sag ich das einfach, dass ich auf DD Gear rolle.

Ich mein das geilste was ich mal gmacht hab war, dass ich in nem Raid wo ich selbst RL war am anfang gsagt hab: "Hey Leute, es macht euch eh nix aus wenn ich mir Ninja was ich brauch, oder?"

Natürlich jeder gsagt nö nö

Naja erstes Item was ich für second gebraucht hab glei eingesteckt xD

Aber bevor ihr jetz denkt lol son scheiss Ninja.. ich hab ne minute später drum würfeln lassen, war ja nur n späßchen


----------



## Millwall (24. Februar 2010)

Ich mach mir das ganz einfach: mein DK ist auf Tank geskillt, mein Priester auf Heal und die Mage ist zwangsweise DD. Und je nachdem welchen Char ich spiele, würfle ich eben nur Need auf Tank Platte, Heilkleidchen oder eben DD-Stoff. 

Beim Rest Entzaubern/Gier oder ich passe gar. Nur die Kugel ist Need, weil ich als Schmied/Schneider mit Rüstungen mein Gold verdiene.

Ansonsten hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme mit dem Würfeln, ich hoff auch, dass mir weiterhin nicht solche Pfosten wie in den Erzählungen hier unterkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenns nur ein Spiel ist, die Dreistigkeiten mancher Leute sind ja anscheinend echt übel...


----------



## Magickevin (24. Februar 2010)

Gott sei Dank ist mein Realmpool (bis auf die meisten Spieler von Blackrock) sehr nett und auf die Kugeln wird auch nur Gier gemacht und in den Innis kann man sehr viel Spaß haben.
Tja seit wohl auf dem Falschen Realm in diesem Sinne.... TEEHEE


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Februar 2010)

In den meisten Randominzen (mit meinem Jäger, derzeit Level 45) bin ich der Gruppenleader. Gut, hab halt Zufallsdungeon gemacht und war Gruppe für Mauradon da. Krieger(Tank),Hunter(ich),Schurke,Hunter(ne freundin von mir) und Priester(Heal) machen sich bereit. Zuerst ein paar Trashmobs. Aufeinmal 'BLIIINNNG' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gedroppt.
Krieger freut sich riesig, macht Bedarf. Alle anderen gier, AUSSER der Priester. Ich dacht mir nur(und schrieb es auch) 'WTF! Was soll die sch****e das ist für den Tank? Wieso würfelst du dadrauf? Er darauf:'Oh, stimmt ya. Aber da ist doch Wille drauf!' Nach dem Motto:'OMG WRAAAHWRAAAHH EPICEPICEPIC GIEEEV NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED! Egal was für stats GIEEEEEEEEEEEV Wenn da wille drauf ist ist das was für Healer!'
Im weiteren Gruppenverlauf würfelte er noch so einigemale 'falsch' aber irgendwie konnt ich ihn nicht Kicken. (Danke Blizz für votekick -.-) Hoffe soetwas passiert euch nicht.

Ps: Oh wunder, oh wunder, Blizzard ist eher mit den Wartungsarbeiten fertig als geplant.


----------



## Snatchel (24. Februar 2010)

Sypher schrieb:


> Meine Würfelregel:
> TankItem: Need ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste
> Dämätschitem: nach Absprache mit den DD´s
> HeilItem: Nach Absprache mit Magiern/Heilern
> ...



In deiner Gruppe möcht ich kein Hexer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (24. Februar 2010)

mhm das kenn ich bis jetzt nicht wenn ich als tank in inis gehe und auf tankgear würfel. wie gestern das schmuckstück, blizz hat mir 2 krieger dd´s und nen dk dd in die ini gehauen und nen dudu heiler, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind bei ick und krick oder wie die heißen und ich würfel auf das schmuckstück als einziger, klar gabs auch schon tage wo man einem was weggewürfelt hat aber in der zeit wo ich tanke hab ich es nur 2-3 mal erlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (24. Februar 2010)

So lange Blizzard nicht per Tooltip beim Mouseover über Char xy angibt, wo der jenige wohnt, wo er sein Auto stehen hat etc., tritt der Schutz der Internetanonymität in Kraft. Die Anonymität verleitet einen dazu Dinge zu Begehen, die man im RL nie tun würde, da man dort halt auf die Fresse kriegt. Im virtuellen WoW Life hat schlechtes Verhalten groesstenteils keine bzw nur minimale Konsequenzen und viele sind sich ergo selbst die nächsten. Gerade mit dem Crossrealmtool sind Ignoreeinträge noch mehr zu verkraften als sie es serverbeschränkt wären, da die Auswahl der Leute, die man abziehen und verarschen kann, 10 mal so hoch ist.

Die einzige Möglichkeit sehe ich, dass Blizzard sein Need/Greed System erweitert.

das Need System müsste noch unterteilt werden in First/Second/Third (Beim Pala zb Tank/DD/Heal), genauso halt, wie es viele Raidleader/Plündermeister handhaben.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich sag immer vorher was ich mach. Wenn ich mit Heiler da bin frag ich vorher ob von den DDs jmd was braucht da ich gern den 2t Spec ausbauen möchte (vorallem in den neuen Inis) 

Auch bei den gefrorenen Kugel sag ich immo Bescheid das ich Bedarf mache da man diese ab Patch eintauschen kann gegen Kreuzfahrerkugeln


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Auch bei den gefrorenen Kugel sag ich immo Bescheid das ich Bedarf mache da man diese ab Patch eintauschen kann gegen Kreuzfahrerkugeln



Den bedarf haben die anderen aber genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Ende ist es wurst ob nun alle Gier oder alle Bedarf machen.


----------



## Tschambalaia (24. Februar 2010)

Also ich wünsche euch ganz dringend, mit mir in einer Gruppe zu sein, denn:
Ich pass auf alles, dieser ganze 5er Ini Kleinkram nervt doch nur im Rucksack. Die Items und Splitter aus den Inis waren zu Naxx Zeiten interessant, jetzt ists nur Kleinvieh, dessen Mist nur nervt und die Taschen vollstopft. Also wie gesagt, ich wünsche euch ganz dringend, mit mir in ner 5er zu landen, dann könnt ihr gerne alles ninjan, hab ich weniger zu tragen und ihr seid in max 15min wipelos durch^^Achja, ich bin Tank.

Edith
Und selbst meinen Twink würde das Zeug da nicht interessieren, da man mit 200er Items ohnehin nirgends mitgenommen wird. Sprich, das einzig sinnvolle in 5er heros sind die Marken.


----------



## Panaku (24. Februar 2010)

ich mach mittlerweile auch auf alles need, warum? weil man sonst am ende der dumme is, alle würfeln einem auf das zeug drauf, warum soll ich dann sozial sein und denen das überlassen?


----------



## Empedokles (24. Februar 2010)

Panaku schrieb:


> ich mach mittlerweile auch auf alles need, warum? weil man sonst am ende der dumme is, alle würfeln einem auf das zeug drauf, warum soll ich dann sozial sein und denen das überlassen?


Ob man dumm ist, das hat man nicht in der Hand. Aber jeder kann sich frei entscheiden ob er ein asoziales Arschloch sein will.

Aber wenn ihr euch schon für letzteres entscheidet, dann solltet ihr auch Buttons mit der Aufschrift "Arschloch" tragen, damit der anständige Rest euch wie die Pest (die ihr seid) meiden kann.

Ich bin auch oft gefrustet, wenn mir ein DD oder Tank Heilerzeug wegwürfelt, aber mich deshalb auf das gleiche Niveau herabzulassen mag ich nicht. Ich bin besser. 

Edit: Das darf ruhig alles so stehen bleiben. Die Bezeichnung "Arschloch" gilt niemanden im besonderen, aber jeder darf sich natürlich den Schuh anziehen der ihm passt. Das darf man mir dann allerdings nicht als Beleidigung ankreiden.


----------



## MadMat (24. Februar 2010)

moin

das ist nicht blos mit dem equip so.
manchmal frag ich mich, ob die spieler denken, dass es andere nicht mitbekommen. zaubermacht-stoff geht per bedarf mal an schurken und son blödsinn.
sicher mit der ausrede "muss repkosten rein bekommen". müssen wir das nicht alle? repkosten + buffmats? bullshit!!

ich gugg auch gern mal ins arsenal, was die mitspieler für berufe haben. grund: mein glyphen wurde mal angemacht, ich soll das rezeptbuch mal zeigen.
kein problem, hab ich ja. also aufgemacht, buch gelernt, gut. alle zufrieden. was ist aber mit den BB/KK, die plötzlich bedarf drauf haben, wo alle andern
gier drücken? mehrfach, das ist kein "versehen". momentan wird auf alles bedarf gemacht, was nie niet- und nagelfest ist. es ist rausam.

man kann ja nicht so viele auf ignore und was würde es bringen? nichts, in die grp kommen sie dennoch.

grüße


----------



## videothekenboy (24. Februar 2010)

so ich hab jetzt bis seite 6 gelesen.. das hat erstmal gereicht^^

ich persöhnlich finde das nicht das tool das problem ist, sondern der umstand das die möglichkeit des entzauberns dazu gekommen ist.
früher hatten (meistens) alle die reienfolge von need und gier eingehalten. was niemand wollte wurde entzaubert und dann nochmal verwüfelt.

werde das auch so beibehalten. wenn ich als tank drin bin, würfel ich nur auf tanksachen und wenn ich speziell dd sachen brauchen gehe ich als dd mit... acuh wenn ich dann länger auf ne gruppe warten muss.

ich spiel wow weils spass macht und wenn nicht weil ich ein xy-item haben muss.. klar ist es toll wenn man es bekommt aber es ist auch kein weltuntergang wenn nicht.

so weit 

mfg ich


----------



## sogynm (24. Februar 2010)

bei bossloot is mir das noch nie passiert aber bei dem buch der glyphenforschung würfelt jeder need weil ja jeder einen twink mit inschriftenkunde hat -.-


----------



## Jemira (24. Februar 2010)

Naja mir hat ein dd ein tankitem (schwarzes herz pdc nonhc) weggewürfelt.
bin eigentlich auch der meinung das firstneed vor second kommt, aber naja ist nur a) ein item aus b) einer ganz normalen ini wayne?^^
wenns die ultimative icc 277ger waffe wäre ok, aber so?


----------



## Totebone (24. Februar 2010)

anfangs hats mich in heros auch aufgeregt das leute teilweise auf alles blauen was sie tragen konnten bedarf gemacht haben, aber mittlerweile denk ich mit (wenns nich die 3 neuen sind) is ja nur ein 200er bzw. 219er Item ... scheiss drauf, Tiefenkristalle / essenzen gibs eh genug, Glyphenbücher warte ich ob wer bedarf macht, macht einer bedarf tu ich das auch, das gleiche bei der Gefrorenen Kugel^^


----------



## Captain Mosh (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch schon meine Erfahrungen gesammelt. Bis auf eine Ausnahme waren es aber überraschenderweise nur positive. Das eine Mal hab ich mich allerdings wirklich geärgert. Ich war mit meinem Lvl 70 Vergeltungs-Paladin in Burg Utgarde gelandet. Dort buffte ich alle Spieler durch. Ein Jäger meinte, ich solle ihm einen anderen Buff geben. Ich tat dies. Danach meinte er, er hätte doch lieber wieder den anderen. Danach dasselbe nochmal. Irgendwann dachte ich mir: Okay... der will Dich ärgern. Von da an, hab ich seine Rufe im Chat einfach ignoriert und ihm den von mir verpassten Buff gelassen. 
Es kam wie es kommen musste: Der Endboss droppt eine nette Axt mit Stärke und Ausdauer (hat absolut nichts positives für einen Jäger) und besagter Jäger würfelt mir die Axt weg und verlässt danach SOFORT die Gruppe. 
Ich habe mir dann den Namen und seine Gilde, sowie den Server notiert und mir einen Char auf seinem Server erstellt. Dort fand ich ihn und wollte eigentlich seinen Gildenleiter ansprechen. Leider bestand seine Gilde aus 2 Leuten und er war der Leader, also hab ihm einfach nur gesagt, dass so ein Verhalten kindisch ist und auch mal nach hinten losgehen kann. Keine Ahnung obs was gebracht hat, aber vielleicht hat er wenigstens das Gefühl nicht vollkommen ungeschoren davongekommen zu sein.
Wie gesagt, das war der einzige Fall. Als Tipp von mir: Beschwert Euch in solch einem Fall ruhig bei der Gildenleitung des Spielers. Kein Gildenleiter sieht es gern, wenn eines seiner Mitglieder den Ruf der Gilde durch den Kakao zieht.


----------



## Totebone (24. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> anfangs hats mich in heros auch aufgeregt das leute teilweise auf alles blauen was sie tragen konnten bedarf gemacht haben, aber mittlerweile denk ich mir (wenns nich die 3 neuen sind) is ja nur ein 200er bzw. 219er Item ... scheiss drauf, Tiefenkristalle / essenzen gibs eh genug, Glyphenbücher warte ich ob wer bedarf macht, macht einer bedarf tu ich das auch, das gleiche bei der Gefrorenen Kugel^^


----------



## Fenasiel (24. Februar 2010)

Es gibt nun mal die ungeschriebene Regel, dass die Healer First-Need auf Heal-Equip, die DDs auf DD-Equip und die Tanks auf Tank-Equip haben. Wenn die gesamte WOW-Gemeinde diese Regel befolgen würde, wären wir im 7. Himmel.

Es gibt aber so ein paar Idioten, wie der Tank oben geschrieben, welche nur an sich denken und auf Items einen Bedarfswurf hinlegen, welche Ihnen nach dieser ungeschriebenen Regel nicht zusteht. Solche Leute kotzen mich an.

Meine Erfahrung als Retri beim Würfeln innerhalb von zufällig zusammengestellten Gruppen ist bisher eigentlich ganz gut. Ein sehr großer Teil der WOW-Gemeinde befolgt die o. g. Regel und geht mit gutem Beispiel voran. 

Ich beobachte aber, dass sich das Wurfverhalten bei der gefrorenen Kugel verändert. Immer mehr Member ziehen den Bedarfswurf vor, obwohl bisher immer auf Gier gewürfelt wurde. Liegt mit Sicherheit am mit Patch 3.3.3 angekündigten neu eingeführten Tauschhändler für gefr. Kugeln und der dadurch aufkommenden Gier der Leute. Hier versuche ich immer, als Letzter zu würfeln, um sicher zu stellen, dass auch alle Gier gewählt haben.

Gruß, Fenasiel


----------

